# Gibts ein NOCH Einsteiger-unfreundlicheres MMO? ?



## SledgeHammer87 (27. Dezember 2012)

Habe nach zig Jahren wieder mit WoW angefangen und mir einen neuen Account erstellt (alten habe ich damals verkauft). Habe damals ca. 2-3 Monate vor Burning Crusade angefangen zu zocken und aufgehört hat es dann bei mir ungefähr einen Monat vor dem Release von Wrath of The Lich King. Habe zufällig gesehen, dass man das WoW-Battlechest mit den ersten beiden Add-Ons plus einen Monat Spielzeit für nur Fünf Euro kriegt; da dacht ich mir "Da kannse echt nichts falsch machen, guckst mal in ein Spiel rein, dass dir vor längerer Zeit echt Spass gemacht hat")



Also habe ich mich bei "Die Aldor (RP-PVE-Server)" eingeloggt,mir nen Ally-Char erstellt (hab damals ausschliesslich Horde gespielt) und war erst mal überrascht, wie casualisiert das Spiel wurde (Keine Skilltrees mehr, Skills müssen nicht mehr gekauft werden etc.) , aber das nur am Rande. Als erstes fiel mir auf, dass die Spielwelt entsetzlich leer ist (Trotz angeblich hoher Serverauslastung). Im Startgebiet bin ich höchstens zwei oder drei mal einem anderen Spieler begegnet (war im Übrigen immer der Selbe) und auch jetzt, wo mein Char Level 43 erreicht hat, kommt es oft vor, dass ich überhaupt niemanden mehr sehe, oder sogar,dass ich der einzige Spieler überhaupt im jeweiligen Bereich bin. Gibt es denn echt nur Level 90 Imba-Roxxor, gegen die ich Monate lang eh keine Chance hat ? Ich habe btw. zwischenzeitlich SWTOR gezockt und da haben mich die Geisterserver schon unfassbar angekotzt (waren ein Grund mein Abo zu beenden); die jetztige Situation finde ich aber echt noch schlimmer, besonders weil bei SWTOR im Gegensatz zu WoW die Serverauslastung auf "niedrig" stand. Ich versteh das nicht.


Und noch was Unmögliches ist das Auktionshaus. Als Neuanfänger ist dieses nämlich vollkommen überflüssig. Low-Level EQ (welches oft auch schlechter ist als da durch Quests zu erhaltene) ist nicht bezahlbar, selbst ein grauer Level 19 Crap-Gürtel kostet 10 Gold. Und Taschen im AH sind ohne Scheiss teurer als bei NPC.


Und dann noch die Community: Wie schon eben erwähnt, zocke ich auf einem RP-Server, weil ich einfach mal Lust hatte, mich richtig in diese eigentlich sehr schöne Welt von Azeroth hineinzuversetzen, aber leider hält sich keiner da dran. Dümmliche Charakter-Namen hier, und infantiler Spam im Chat von Eisenschmiede da a lá " Mein Toastbrot ist so schwarz, es fängt gleich an zu rappen" , was ist das für ein Blödsinn ? Warum gibt es überhaupt RP-Server, wenn Blizzard keine Anstalten macht, irgendwelche Regeln durchzusetzen?


Das sind so viele Dinge, die mich echt dazu bringen, ein MMO wie WoW es ist  wie ein Singleplayer-Spiel zu spielen. Oft fühlt es sich auch an, als wenn die paar Leute, denen man über den Weg läuft, Bots sind. Keiner sagt irgendwas, Gruppenquests im Low-Level Bereich braucht man gar nicht angehen und Emotes werden nie erwidert. 


Wie sieht es denn auf Servern mit geringer Auslastung aus ?


Gruss


----------



## spectrumizer (27. Dezember 2012)

WoW ist für die breite Masse schon lange kein "Rollenspiel" mehr, da helfen auch RP-Server nichts. Es soll zwar noch Gilden geben, die RP machen und auch Wert darauf legen, aber die scheinen wohl auch sehr rar gesäht.

Wenn du ein MMO mit Tiefgang und Atmosphäre suchst, schau dir LotRO oder AoC (auf nem RP-Server) an.


----------



## heiduei (27. Dezember 2012)

Ich weiß ja nicht WANN du spielst, aber ich hab' nen Twink auf Aldor, mit dem ich seit dem gephasten Zusammenlegen der Server andauernd anderen Spielern begegne, vorallem in den Gebieten 1-40.

Und sonst wüsste ich nicht welche anderen MMOs es so gäbe, bei denen nach 7 Jahren Laufzeit noch viele Spieler im low-lvl rumgurken 

RP fällt natürlich weg, was erwartest du aber auch in unserer heutigen Zeit ? ^^ Games sind Massentauglich und Dinge wie RP-Elemente fallen bei sowas weg, da die eigentlichen "Experten" anteilmäßig um einiges kleiner werden. Auch kennen die wenigsten überhaupt das Wort "Roleplay" oder die Bedeutung davon


----------



## Micro_Cuts (27. Dezember 2012)

das spiel selbst ist einsteigerfreundlich, aber die community ist es nicht mehr. ich würde auch neuen mmo spielern heute nicht mehr raten zu wow zu gehen.

und das die low level gebiete leer sind ist doch kein wunder, wow hat wenig neuen spielerzulauf und das hauptaugenmerkt liegt allein auf dem endcontent.

ps: hat blizzard nicht schon vor langer zeit die gruppenquests im low level bereich entfernen lassen?


----------



## Tikume (27. Dezember 2012)

Ich denke mal nicht wenige leveln über den Dungeonfinder. Versuch den doch mal, spätestens danach wirst Du dich freuen mit den Spielern ansonsten nichts zu tun haben zu müssen 
Was das AH angeht: Das würde ich eher zum VERkaufen nutzen.

Das "Problem" das Wow meiner Ansicht nach derzeit hat, ist dass es zuviele Leute Spielen. Neue Spieler und Wiedereinsteiger werden dadurch nicht geschätzt, sondern als lästig erachtet.

Abr Du hast Dir ja Wow ausgeucht und das muss ja seinen Grund haben.


----------



## FarinHH (27. Dezember 2012)

Moin,

WoW ist zwar wirklich ein sehr schönes MMO mit viel viel Content und macht einen heiden Spass, wenn man die Community ausblendet bzw. mit viel Glück eine liebe Gilde findet.
Für Neueinsteiger ist WoW nur bedingt geeignet.

Denn die Community ist in meinen!!! Augen kein Vorbild für Neueinsteiger. Der größte Nachteil der Community ist, dass nur auf den DMG Meter geschaut wird und was du anhast, statt auf den Menschen hinter dem PC.
In den Instanzen wird größtenteils nur durchgerannt ohne großartige Kommunikation. Es wird hier einfach vorrausgesetzt das du alles kennst. Wenn doch eine Frage gestellt wird hast du a) Glück und du hast nette Spieler die werden es dir
Erklären (die gibt es noch.. nicht viele aber es gibt sie!) oder b) du wirst gekickt oder gar ignoriert. WoW mutiert leider zum Spiel für Egomanen... 

Den Sinn gemeinsam etwas zu erreichen (das MMO Grundprinzip - [und nein hier zählt nicht das durchrennen einer Instanz wo man selber nur auf dem DMG meter schaut.. dazu gehört mehr!]) oder das sich jemand auch mal über deinen Erfolg freut wirst du hier nur sehr sehr selten erleben. Hier brauchst du manchmal ein dickes Fell... .

Und ich möchte auch nicht Blizzard in Schutz nehmen.. ...denn dieser hat hier genauso Entscheidene Fehler gemacht. Statt mit dem Panda Addon das/den Gruppenspiel/Zusammenhalt zu förden (deutlich höhere EP, besserer "Loot" etc.,skalierbare Instanzen, Mentorsystem mit Suchfunktion ála Instanzenfinder mit Belohnung für beide Parteien, Sofortabenteuer ála RIFT, Adoptionssytem)) wurde statt dessen noch mehr an den Mobs genervt... . Hier muss dringend Blizzard etwas tun um das aktive und kommunikative Gruppenspiel zu fördern. 

Einsteigerfreundliche MMO's sind in meinen Augen: Herr der Ringe Online, Age of Conan, RIFT (wird of als WoW ähnlich abgestempelt.. obwohl das Spiel meiner Meinung mit Warhammer ähnlichkeiten besitzt) sowie EVERQUEST II.



Beste Grüsse


----------



## Milchm4nn (27. Dezember 2012)

Dein Fehler war, auf "Die Aldor" zu starten. Der Server hat dank seiner Spieler einen miesen Ruf. Ich empfehle dir Antonidas, PVE Server mit freundlichen Spielern und Gilden.


----------



## riggedi (27. Dezember 2012)

Milchm4nn schrieb:


> Dein Fehler war, auf "Die Aldor" zu starten. Der Server hat dank seiner Spieler einen miesen Ruf.


Stimmt. Kann ich bestätigen. Versuch einen andren Server und löse Dich vom RP Gedanken :-)


----------



## Firun (27. Dezember 2012)

kann man schnell beantworten, Ja gibt es  zum Beispiel EvE Online.


----------



## myadictivo (27. Dezember 2012)

Micro_Cuts schrieb:


> das spiel selbst ist einsteigerfreundlich, aber die community ist es nicht mehr. ich würde auch neuen mmo spielern heute nicht mehr raten zu wow zu gehen.
> 
> und das die low level gebiete leer sind ist doch kein wunder, wow hat wenig neuen spielerzulauf und das hauptaugenmerkt liegt allein auf dem endcontent.
> 
> ps: hat blizzard nicht schon vor langer zeit die gruppenquests im low level bereich entfernen lassen?



so siehts aus. einsteigerfreundlicher gehts doch schon garnicht mehr. wenn ich an classic denke und ans unter umständen rumgewhipe an normalen quest mobs (von instanzen will ich garnicht sprechen, ragefire whipe war tagesordnung) ist das spiel doch so mittlerweile so einfach gestrickt, dass man sich im grunde garnicht mehr groß "einarbeiten" muss. das kommt dann vll auf dem jeweiligen maxlevel wieder, wenn man an sich den anspruch stellt den content auf hero zu clearen. im raidtool schwimmste ja auch einfach so mit und zumindest die cata heros damals waren auch brain afk punkte sammeln. MOP zock ich grade garnicht, obwohl ichs mir schon vor wochen gekauft habe.

die com war früher auch nicht netter als heute. waren genausoviele elitäre arschbacken unterwegs die sich irgendwas auf ihr equip eingebildet haben und als neuling biste auch stundenlang rumgewhiped in scholomance und co. bei 40mann raids biste als gildenloser casual eh nicht mitgekommen.


----------



## Miss Mojo (27. Dezember 2012)

Hä? Erst jammerst Du wie casual es sei und dann beschwerst Du Dich gleichzeitig wie einsteigerundreundlich es ist. Was denn nun?

In den Jahren in denen Du besseres zu tun hattest haben sich Dinge geändert. Fakt. 

Und das ein Level 19 item 10 Gold kostet liegt nicht daran, dass es so geil ist sondern geil aussieht und zum moggen benutzt wird. Also ehrlich... lowies die sich ihr Equip im AH kaufen ... ich habe bis level 70 gespielt ohne mir auch nur ein item im AH zu kaufen und das hat wunderbar geklappt.

Weiss ja nicht welches Level Du hast aber erstaunlicherweise bekommt man super viele Sachen bei Quests. Und die sind so einsteigerfreundlich, dass Du genau die items bekommst die genau DEIN Char gebrauchen kann. Echteyman. Haben die BlizzardN00bs das voll casual-einsteigerunfreundlich gesteigert. Menno aber auch! 



Und zur Serverwahl äussere ich mich mal nicht. Frag doch nächstes Mal einfach vorher  

Einsteigerundfreundlich finde ich zB Hdro - das ewige Rumgelatsche nervt schon nach einem Tag, dazu ein Gameplay - da schläft sogar meine Oma ein. Das ist langweiliger als jede Spieleapp für dein Smartphone. Einsteigerunfreundlich... mhm. Vielleicht irgendwelche Asia Grinder oder so.


----------



## Karvon (27. Dezember 2012)

Find ich nicht. Ich bin ein alter Classic Spieler und habe nun die 10 Tage Test in Angriff genommen. Bin noch ned 100% überzeugt aber dein geflame kann ich nicht teilen. Finde schon, dass sehr viel neu/anders ist aber an und für sich doch ein solides Spiel. Wenn du als Neuling zu wenig Hilfe bekommst, kann das daran liegen, dass du mit der falschen einstellung rangehst.


----------



## Annovella (27. Dezember 2012)

Seas




SledgeHammer87 schrieb:


> Also habe ich mich bei "Die Aldor (RP-PVE-Server)" eingeloggt[...]
> 
> Als erstes fiel mir auf, dass die Spielwelt entsetzlich leer ist (Trotz angeblich hoher Serverauslastung.



 Das Spiel ist nicht leer, die meisten sind nur in den Hauptstädten: SW/OG/IF/Dala/Tal der ewigen Blüten oder in Raids/Inis/BGs. Auch lowlevler, da die meisten Lowlevler durch Instanzen leveln.

 Das Spiel ist absolut einsteigerfreundlich. Es wird alles gut beschrieben & ist in sich schlüssig.



SledgeHammer87 schrieb:


> Und noch was Unmögliches ist das Auktionshaus[...]



 Ausser, das dieses mal überarbeitet werden muss, ist das AH richtig geil. Ich weiss nicht was du hast. Ich spiele WoW seitdem es rauskam, hab übelst viele Chars aber bis auf einmal eine Dunkelmondjahrmarktkarte habe ich noch NIE ein Ausrüstungsitem/Waffe o.ä. im AH gekauft, weils schwachsinn ist. Gerade beim Leveln, was willst du bitte beim Leveln mit AH-Gear? Du kriegst durch Quests & Instanzen so gutes Gear.. aktuel spiel ich mir zwei Chars auch ohne Accgear hoch & es geht richtig gut.

 Das AH ist dazu da, Gold zu machen. Ich hab auf einem Server wo ich nur einen 25er habe über 700 Gold bereits gemacht, wodurch? Kürschnern! Einfach wärend der Inis gerade mal wenn man kürschnern konnte dies auch getan, nicht gezielt geskillt oder gefarmt, sondern rein nebenbei.

 Dann zu den Taschen: Du kriegst auf Respektvoll in jeder Stadt eine 16er Tasche für 1G oder so, den Ruf auf respektvoll kriegste binnen weniger Instanzen. Ausserdem kriegt man heutzutage bei so vielen Quests Taschen, zumindest bis 8/12er. Also keine Ahnung was du soviel rumweinst, ist alles total der Unsinn.



SledgeHammer87 schrieb:


> Und dann noch die Community[...]



 Es gibt auf Rp-Servern Regeln. Strengere Namensgebung etc.

 Wenn du RP spielen willst, musst du nunmal meistens vorher dich im Realmforum schlau machen wann & wo etwas stattfindet. Heutzutage ist es selten geworden mit "spontan"-RP. Dennoch stellst du es hier deutlich schlechter dar, als es in Wirklichkeit ist.

 Du neigst anscheinend zur negativen Einstellung & zu Hyperbeln.





SledgeHammer87 schrieb:


> Das sind so viele Dinge, die mich echt dazu bringen, ein MMO wie WoW es ist wie ein Singleplayer-Spiel zu spielen[...]



 Nein? Schonmal BGs gemacht? Oder Instanzen? Gibt es sowas in singleplayer-Games?

 Ich mache täglich gute Erfahrungen mit anderen Spielern, natürlich gibs auch mal schwarze Schafe, und?



SledgeHammer87 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn auf Servern mit geringer Auslastung aus ?



 Es gibt keine Server mehr mit "geringer" Auslastung, zumindest ausserhalb von SW/OG, da ansonsten alles Serverübergreifend ist.


----------



## leckaeis (27. Dezember 2012)

Also ich muss mal eine Lanze für die Aldor brechen. ^^ 

Der Server mag seinen schlechten Ruf haben und das auch zurecht. 
Aber wenn man sucht, findet man dort alles, was man haben will - auch gutes RP. 

Und mit gutem RP meine ich nicht Goldhain, oder den Kathedralplatz.
Das wirklich tiefsinnige RP spielt dort, wo es Sinn macht. So lungern die Nachtelfen nicht in der Altstadt in SW rum, sondern bespielen Lor'Danel ( Keine Ahnung ob das so heisst, jedenfalls das neue Auberdine in Dunkelküste ) 

Ich selbst mache zwar kein RP mehr aus zeitlichen Gründen, aber es hat mir zur Zeit noch sehr viel Spaß gemacht. 
Man muss einfach nur genauer hinsehen.


----------



## Stoneprince (28. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,

ich spiele auch auf Aldor (Horde und Allianz) und sehe nicht wo Aldor einen schlechten Ruf hätte.
Finde den Server von der Community sehr angenehm und das der Handelschannel zugespammt wird, das ist auf jeden Server auch so.
Dazu unfreundliche Spieler? Hast du genauso auf jeden anderen Server.

Finde Server wie Vek´lor oder Server mit Black am anfang wesentlich schlimmer, das merke ich immer wieder im LFT oder LFG,
wobei das auch nur ein Bruchteil der Leute ist die auf den jeweiligen Server existieren.

Es kommt immer drauf an WANN und WO du dich aufhälst, es gibt auch sehr viele nette und freundliche Spieler auf Aldor und genauso anderen Servern.


Genauso mit RP, gibt es auf Aldor reichlich und wer Aldor-Wiki oder Realmforum nutzt,
findet auch für sich sein Konzept und seine Leute bzw RP-Gilde.
Wer suchet, der findet.

LG Stonie


----------



## garak111 (28. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Sledge,

ich unterstelle, dass da einfach mal einer wieder trollen wollte.

Alles dass, was du so schön in die Geschichte eingepack hast, stinkt förmlich danach.

Beim Questen in den Lowgebieten ist wie seit Jahren relativ wenig Parteiverkehr. Crossrealm sollten da - ein bisschen - Abhilfe schaffen. Aber wo benötigst du Hilfe bei den Quests??? Wurden Gruppenquests im nicht Lowbereich entfernt, bzw. als Soloquest umgestalltet?

Auch deine Probleme mit dem AH sind nicht nachvollziehbar. Niemand muss sich Equip zum Leveln über das AH besorgen. Und wer wirklich meint, es müsse sein, soll auch entsprechend bezahlen. Habe mal die letzten Tage die Preise für Taschen angeschaut. 12-16 bags sind unter 5 g drinnen, teilweise 1 g. Einer aus der Gilde würde dir bestimmt auch welche bauen. Oder willste mit deinem 43 char bereits die 26/28 bags?

/2 Channel ist sicherlich manchmal ein Streitpunkt. Aber deine Schilderung klingt absolut übertrieben.

Hast du dich über den DF mal angemeldet und eine Inze gemacht? Da kannste dann feststellen, wie schnell mal eine Gruppe auf seinem Lvl-Bereich findet und ...Überraschung da gibts sogar als Belohnung blaue Items.... aber lieber kontrolliere ich graue items im AH und beschwere mich.


----------



## Knallfix (28. Dezember 2012)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ich denke mal nicht wenige leveln über den Dungeonfinder. Versuch den doch mal, spätestens danach wirst Du dich freuen mit den Spielern ansonsten nichts zu tun haben zu müssen
> Was das AH angeht: Das würde ich eher zum VERkaufen nutzen.
> ...



Jau, als neuer Spieler ohne Erbstücke ist der Dungeonfinder der beste Weg um Freunde zu finden.


----------



## Hellbabe (29. Dezember 2012)

Firun schrieb:


> kann man schnell beantworten, Ja gibt es zum Beispiel EvE Online.



Ka wenn du es das letze mal gespielt hast, aber EvE ist zwar in den ersten 2 bis 3 Tagen sehr viel Input (Tutorials machen hilft ungemein, da dort sämltliche Grundlagen erklärt werden), aber es gibt dort einen Hilfe Channel, wo jedem Neueinsteiger gerne gehofen wird, ebenso Corps (=Gilden), die sich zum Ziel gesetzt haben, neuen das Leben massiv zu erleichtern. Man hat zwar am Anfang den Nachteil, daß man beim Realtimeskillen am Anfang viel aufholen muss, aber wenn nach nem halben Jahr wichtige Skills auf 4 bzw. 5 hoch sind, ist man schon gut dabei. Egal ob Pve oder PvP.......Und ja ich weiß wovon ich rede, spiele seit 6 Jahren selber;P


----------



## LoveThisGame (29. Dezember 2012)

@TE die Sache is ganz einfach, was Blizzard dir da erzählt von wegen "beste Spielerfahrung" auf niedrig bis mittel gefüllten Servern is völliger Bullshit ! Das geht schon bei den AH-Preisen los streckt sich weiter über Spieler die du im low lvl Bereich in der freien Welt triffst bis hin zu der auf "toten" Servern Stundenlang andauernden Raid suche. Ich kann dir nur raten lösch den Char und geh auf einen mindestens "hoch" besiedelten Server, nach meiner Erfahrung das beste was du machen kannst !


----------



## Dark_Lady (29. Dezember 2012)

Also ich bin mit meinen Mainchars auf nem niedrig bevölkerten Server - und seit Crossrealm sieht man von den Startgebieten bis Lv 90 in wirklich jedem Gebiet immer auch andere Spieler...

Zudem sind die AH-Preise auf dem niedrig bevölkerten Realm deutllich moderater als bei meinen Chars auf einem hoch bevölkerten Realm - wo man in der "freien Wildbahn" übrigens beim leveln auch nicht wesentlich mehr Spieler antrifft...


----------



## Shiningone (29. Dezember 2012)

Für das Verhalten der Community kann man Blizzard 'nur' eine Teilschuld geben. Sachen im AH sind so teuer, weil andere diese Preise bezahlen. Richtig unangenehm dürfte es ab 25 werden, wenn du dann deine ersten Glyphen haben möchtest. Das Spiel selber finde ich alles andere als einsteigerunfreundlich. Eher im Gegenteil: je weniger man Denken muss, um so weniger Fehler können Neueinsteiger machen. 

Solltest du mal ein Spiel suchen, das für einen echten Neuling eine Herausforderung darstellen soll, probier am besten mal Ultima Online aus. Allerdings kennt die dortige Comm das Problem und ist dem Nachwuchs gegenüber zum grössten Teil sehr Hilfsbereit .


----------



## LoveThisGame (29. Dezember 2012)

Dark_Lady schrieb:


> Also ich bin mit meinen Mainchars auf nem niedrig bevölkerten Server - und seit Crossrealm sieht man von den Startgebieten bis Lv 90 in wirklich jedem Gebiet immer auch andere Spieler...
> 
> Zudem sind die AH-Preise auf dem niedrig bevölkerten Realm deutllich moderater als bei meinen Chars auf einem hoch bevölkerten Realm - wo man in der "freien Wildbahn" übrigens beim leveln auch nicht wesentlich mehr Spieler antrifft...




Also ich weiß ja nicht ob du um 4 Uhr in der Früh spielst oder zu anderen unchristlichen Zeiten, nur zu behaupten auf hoch bevölkerten Servern wäre nicht erheblich mehr los als auf niedrig bevölkerten Servern grenzt schlicht an Ignoranz bzw damit lügst du dir selbst in die Tasche ! Ebenso weiß ich nicht von was für Preisen du sprichst, ich kann nur sagen völlig egal ob Endgame Sachen, Low lvl Mats oder was auch immer sind zum großen Teil auf hoch bevölkerten Servern um bis zu 75% billiger als auf niedrig bevölkerten Servern ! Klar wenns natürlich um seltene Pokemon Viecher geht oder um anderen unnützen Mist mags anderes aussehen aber wer braucht das schon. Die "Standard" Dinge die man in WoW so braucht jedenfalls sind allein schon wegen des riesigen ja fast unerschöpflichen Angebots deutlich günstiger !!!

Von daher @ TE laß dir keinen Mist erzählen, kanns nur wiederholen rate dringend zum hoch bevölkerten Server. Und RP is in WoW sowieso so gut wie ausgestorben.


----------



## Dark_Lady (29. Dezember 2012)

schön, das du der allwissende Servergott bist und ganz genau weißt, was auf jedem der Sercver genau los ist... - Info - ich spiel ganz normal zu Mainstream-Zeiten - und für mein persönliches Empfinden seh ich auf Frostwolf nicht mehr Low-Levler als auf Krag'Jin - gut, mag am gleichen Realmpool liegen, in dem meine ich beide drin sind - aber wirkliche Unterschiede, das auf Frostwolf deutlich mehr Lowlevler da wären, merke ich persönlich eben nicht.


Klar - in Og merkt man auf Frostwolf dann, das es nen hoch bevölkerter Server ist, auch in Pandaria - aber eben nicht in den Lowlevelgebieten

Ebenso zahl ich persönlich im AH auf Krag eben idR weniger wie für das gleiche auf Frostwolf, wenn es um Mats geht

Beweiß absolt sicher das Gegenteil, ansonsten hör auf, mich als Lügnerin darzustellen!


----------



## Rabaz (29. Dezember 2012)

Da ist schon was dran, meine besten / nettesten Kontakte habe ich früher geknüpft durch irgendwelche Gruppenquests, Elite-Questmobs etc. wo jemand um Hilfe bat und man sich so kennen gelernt hat. Oder über Instanzen. Man eine Stunde lang Spieler angequatscht um nach Scholo oder Strath zu kommen und wenn man sich gut verstanden hat, dann hat man sich auf die FL gesetzt.

Das ist vorbei. Die Überlegung, ob man das jetzt der Spielerschaft oder dem Spiel selbst vorwerfen will ist müßig. 

Als Mensch wird man kaum noch wahrgenommen, eher als npc...und interessant machen kann man sich fast nur noch 1. auf max-level, 2. mit raiderfahrung und 3. über sein itemlevel. Bis 89 bleibt man erstmal uninteressant und wenn man Pech hat auch noch danach. Man bekommt zwar Gildeneinladungen ohne Ende aber selten landet man da so wie man es sich wünscht, zu 90% wollen die nur profitieren von einem und sind Massengilden wo sich noich nichtmal guten Tag gesagt wird..

Also Kontakte zu knüpfen finde ich schon schwerer geworden, weil so ziemlich alle nur darauf aus sind sich möglichst schnell durch zu kloppen und ein Neuling schon eher als Belastung und Klotz am Bein empfunden wird.

Sich über Preise aufzuregen ist aber Quatsch, weil man genauso gut davon profitieren kann. Ein dummer lowie-Gürtel kostet 10 Gold und nicht mehr 50 silber wie früher ? Ja ok, aber du kannst aber auch in den Elwyn-Wald rennen und Kupfererz hacken und die 10 Gold in 5 Minuten verdient haben. Es ist total wumpe ob hinter allem eine Null mehr ist weil bei den sachen die du VERkaufst ist es doch auch so.

Für mein erstes epic-mount habe ich ein paar Wochen gefarmt, das geht heute während einer Tasse Kaffee.

Es ist nix schwerer geworden, es ist nur alles irgendwie auf die letzten 10% des Spiels fokussiert. Das kommt Anfängern natürlich nicht gerade entgegen. Vor einiger Zeit hätte ich Freunden die es nicht kennen wow auch noch empfohlen. Heute würde ich das nicht mehr, weil es verlorene Seelen wären ab dem Moment wo ich sie mal alleine lasse.


----------



## Annovella (29. Dezember 2012)

Fiel euch eigendlich auf, das der Threadersteller nichts ausser seinen Anfangspost schrieb? Also hat er kein Interesse an einer Disskussion, er wollte einmal schön abflamen & ablästern, das wars.

Also spart euch die weiteren Disskussionen.. /close

Ps: 


Dark_Lady schrieb:


> Zudem sind die AH-Preise auf dem niedrig bevölkerten Realm deutllich moderater als bei meinen Chars auf einem hoch bevölkerten Realm - wo man in der "freien Wildbahn" übrigens beim leveln auch nicht wesentlich mehr Spieler antrifft...


Ist blödsinn, das ist so unterschiedlich, auf Frostwolf, Blackrock etc. ist alles sau billig & auf z.B. silberne Hand total überteuert, obwohl alle 3 Server voll sind.


----------



## Leviathan666 (30. Dezember 2012)

Zu Zeiten des Dungeonfinders levelt kaum noch jemand per Quests (das dann erst später wieder ab LvL 80).
Was heißt das für dich? /LFD
Schön Instanzen gehen und leg dir ein dickes Fell zu - soll Wunder wirken gegen Flamer und Kiddies.


----------



## Derulu (31. Dezember 2012)

Leviathan666 schrieb:


> Zu Zeiten des Dungeonfinders levelt kaum noch jemand per Quests (das dann erst später wieder ab LvL 80).



Dafür, dass das kaum einer noch tut, seh ich aber erstaunlich "viele" Lowies (im Verhältnis, natürlich waren es früher mehr, da gab es aaber auch nicht so viele Maxlevelchars) immer noch in den Gebieten rumlaufen - noch dazu, weil ausser der erste Besuch eine Dungeons (durch die verbundenen Quests) , diese deutlich weniger EP pro Stunde bringen als normales Questen (weswegen in den meisten Levelguides auch nur ein Beusch pro Dungeon empfohlen wird und ansonsten Questen)


----------



## sharas1 (31. Dezember 2012)

Dark_Lady schrieb:


> Also ich bin mit meinen Mainchars auf nem niedrig bevölkerten Server - und seit Crossrealm sieht man von den Startgebieten bis Lv 90 in wirklich jedem Gebiet immer auch andere Spieler...
> 
> Zudem sind die AH-Preise auf dem niedrig bevölkerten Realm deutllich moderater als bei meinen Chars auf einem hoch bevölkerten Realm - wo man in der "freien Wildbahn" übrigens beim leveln auch nicht wesentlich mehr Spieler antrifft...





LoveThisGame schrieb:


> Also ich weiß ja nicht ob du um 4 Uhr in der Früh spielst oder zu anderen unchristlichen Zeiten, nur zu behaupten auf hoch bevölkerten Servern wäre nicht erheblich mehr los als auf niedrig bevölkerten Servern grenzt schlicht an Ignoranz bzw damit lügst du dir selbst in die Tasche ! Ebenso weiß ich nicht von was für Preisen du sprichst, ich kann nur sagen völlig egal ob Endgame Sachen, Low lvl Mats oder was auch immer sind zum großen Teil auf hoch bevölkerten Servern um bis zu 75% billiger als auf niedrig bevölkerten Servern ! Klar wenns natürlich um seltene Pokemon Viecher geht oder um anderen unnützen Mist mags anderes aussehen aber wer braucht das schon. Die "Standard" Dinge die man in WoW so braucht jedenfalls sind allein schon wegen des riesigen ja fast unerschöpflichen Angebots deutlich günstiger !!!
> 
> Von daher @ TE laß dir keinen Mist erzählen, kanns nur wiederholen rate dringend zum hoch bevölkerten Server. Und RP is in WoW sowieso so gut wie ausgestorben.




Nun beruhigt euch mal wieder...

Die Preise schwanken echt wie bekloppt von Ream zu Realm, da kann man nichts festmachen.
Ich habe meine Mains auf Kargath und gut ein halbes Dutzend Chars auf anderen mit denen ich nur aus just 4 fun Gold mache und AH-SPiele.
So kostet Low-Equip auf Kargath i.d.R. zwischen 10 und 30 Gold...auf Frostwolf,Blackhand etc aber z.T. weit über 1000 weil es viele Mogger gibt.
Andererseits sind auch niedrig Bevölkerten Servern die Low-Mats sauteuer (Magiestoff und Ballen z.B. weit über 100g je Stack je StackSToff)
Das wiederum gibts auf vollen Servern nicht. Da werden die Dinger z.T. unter dem NPC Preis im AH rausgeknallt (warum auch immer )

Dann sind die High-Level Sachen, wie z.B. die gecrafteten 496 auf leeren Servern deutlich teurer (Kargath z.B. 50-200k)
auf FW,Blackhand um die 20k.....Weil das Angebot an Mats eben viel größer ist und das die PReise im AH in den Keller schiebt, 
ausserdem stehen auf den vollen Servern immer wieder komische LvL 1 Chars rum die ein Stack Blutgeister für 10k verkaufen.
Die finden sich nicht auf kleinen Servern, weil der Gewinn nicht stimmt...^^

Ich denke mal das jeder Server für sich seine eigenen wirtschaftlichen Eigenheiten hat, da kann man nicht nach Schema XY vorgehen...
Wobei ich ja sagen muss das ich auch nicht alle kenne...^^


----------



## Micro_Cuts (31. Dezember 2012)

für _wow _braucht man auf jedenfall ein dickes fell. die community ist auch einer der gründe warum ich mit dem spiel aufgehört habe.

mein cousin ist 15 und hat durch seine freunde und so auch interesse an MMOs gezeigt. ich hab ihm direkt zu weihnachten _gw2 _geschenkt, und von _wow _abgeraten. es ist ein gutes spiel, aber nichts für neueinsteiger!


----------



## Derulu (31. Dezember 2012)

Micro_Cuts schrieb:


> es ist ein gutes spiel, aber nichts für neueinsteiger!



Natürlich ist das Spiel selbst für Neueinsteiger gut geeignet (easy to learn). Nur weil es in der Community Totalausfälle gibt, heißt das doch nicht, dass das Spiel selbst für Neueinsteiger nichts wäre. Ein "dickes Fell" ist manchmal eventuell angebracht, aber auch nur, weil manche der Totalausfälle nicht ganz kapieren, dass es tatsächlich echte Neueinsteiger geben könnte, sondern häufig davon ausgegangen wird, dass Lowlevelcharaktere einfach nur Twinks von Hinz oder Kunz sind, und die beiden "sollten doch schon wissen, wie es funktioniert. Von den paar Totalausfällen und ihren Mitschwimmern auf die ganze Community zu schließen ist überhaupt so, als würde man wegen der paar Idioten die man tagtäglich im "wahren Leben" trifft, darauf schließen, dass die gesamte Menschheit der Gattung "Vollkoffer" angehört


----------



## Pluto-X (31. Dezember 2012)

WoW macht sehr viel Spas wenn man mit Freunden oder einer netten Gilde zusammen was in Angriff nimmt. Wenn man jedoch die ganze Zeit alleine vor sich hin dümpelt ist man ja im jedem mmo falsch !
Die richtigen Leute zu finden ist evtl. mit etwas Mühe verbunden, aber es gibt noch genug nette Menschen mit denen man gut auskommt. Wer hier neu anfängt sollte sich lieber erst eine Gilde suchen und es nicht Serverabhängig machen.
Es gibt sehr viele Threads von Gilden in Foren die Member suchen und sich vorstellen.


----------



## Micro_Cuts (31. Dezember 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Natürlich ist das Spiel selbst für Neueinsteiger gut geeignet (easy to learn). Nur weil es in der Community Totalausfälle gibt, heißt das doch nicht, dass das Spiel selbst für Neueinsteiger nichts wäre. Ein "dickes Fell" ist manchmal eventuell angebracht, aber auch nur, weil manche der Totalausfälle nicht ganz kapieren, dass es tatsächlich echte Neueinsteiger geben könnte, sondern häufig davon ausgegangen wird, dass Lowlevelcharaktere einfach nur Twinks von Hinz oder Kunz sind, und die beiden "sollten doch schon wissen, wie es funktioniert. Von den paar Totalausfällen und ihren Mitschwimmern auf die ganze Community zu schließen ist überhaupt so, als würde man wegen der paar Idioten die man tagtäglich im "wahren Leben" trifft, darauf schließen, dass die gesamte Menschheit der Gattung "Vollkoffer" angehört



ja aber in wow gibt es sehr viele _totalausfälle _xD. gefühlte 80% der community


----------



## Derulu (31. Dezember 2012)

Micro_Cuts schrieb:


> ja aber in wow gibt es sehr viele _totalausfälle _xD. gefühlte 80% der community



Hab ich, bis auf TSW, überall ähnlich erlebt (in TSW ist dafür das Verhalten "ich spoiler wann ich will, lies halt den Chat nicht" - "verschwinde du Drecksspoiler" dafür ziemlich ausgeprägt - auch nicht viel besser)...spätestens dann, wenn das Spiel nicht mehr "ganz neu" war und sich einige wenige dann aufführen, als wären sie sowieso allwissend (weil sie einmal "durch sind") und alle anderen, die weniger wissen, dumm wie Brot - manche Menschen müssen eben den Anderen zeigen wie "kluk und gut " sie sind


----------



## Reheido (31. Dezember 2012)

Also ich muss hier mal ne Lanze für die Community brechen: 

ich habe nach langer zeit (mit cataclysm - also kurz davor) mit WoW aufgehört und bin jetzt zu Weihnachten wieder eingestiegen. Da ich auf meinen Schurken keinen Bock mehr hatte hab ich mir direkt mal einen Pala Tank erstellt. Mittlerweile bin ich lvl 62 und hab ne nette Gilde gefunden (die alte war nicht mehr da), ich mach jede Ini 1-2x und queste sonst durch die Gebiete. Bisher hatte ich IMMER nur Gruppen die freundlich gegrüßt haben, ein bisschen im Chat quasselten usw. Es war kein einziger dabei der mal aus der Reihe getanzt wäre, beim Questen trifft man ständig Leute und die Quests sind endlich nicht mehr so lahm wie früher, ich finde das "neue" WoW klasse! 

Die Leute sind nett, man findet relativ schnell ne Gilde und das Spiel an sich geht leicht von der Hand - wobei es teilweise sogar zu einfach ist, das leveln geht sehr zügig und reiten kostet ja mal garnix mehr (hab doof geguckt als ich mit 60 herumfliegen konnte^^). 

Im allgemeinen hat Blizzard hier sehr viel richtig gemacht, zwar finde ich es schade das es keine Klassenlehrer mehr gibt und das man die Talentauswahl so eng geschnürt hat aber im großen und ganzen fühl ich mich wieder total wohl wenn ich zocke. Abgesehen davon macht tanken jetzt richtig Spaß ^^

Also so schlimm wie viele hier meinen ist die Community und das Spiel nicht, ich will das mir jemand ein einsteigerfreundlicheres Spiel zeigt als dieses


----------



## ichigoleader (31. Dezember 2012)

Reheido schrieb:


> Also ich muss hier mal ne Lanze für die Community brechen:
> 
> ich habe nach langer zeit (mit cataclysm - also kurz davor) mit WoW aufgehört und bin jetzt zu Weihnachten wieder eingestiegen. Da ich auf meinen Schurken keinen Bock mehr hatte hab ich mir direkt mal einen Pala Tank erstellt. Mittlerweile bin ich lvl 62 und hab ne nette Gilde gefunden (die alte war nicht mehr da), ich mach jede Ini 1-2x und queste sonst durch die Gebiete. Bisher hatte ich IMMER nur Gruppen die freundlich gegrüßt haben, ein bisschen im Chat quasselten usw. Es war kein einziger dabei der mal aus der Reihe getanzt wäre, beim Questen trifft man ständig Leute und die Quests sind endlich nicht mehr so lahm wie früher, ich finde das "neue" WoW klasse!
> 
> ...



Da muss ich leider voll und ganz zustimmen, ich hab selten mal Schmoggs in der Gruppe und so selten wie das vorkommt ist das auch erträglich.
Ende WotLk war wesentlich schlimmer, da liefen ja nur so selbsternannte Oberpros rum. Mit Anfang Cata hat sich die Spreu vom Weizen getrennt^^
Die Lage hat sich aber sehr entspannt. Ab und an kommt es wie gesagt schon mal vor das mal einer mault aber das eher selten.


----------



## Reflox (2. Januar 2013)

heiduei schrieb:


> RP fällt natürlich weg, was erwartest du aber auch in unserer heutigen Zeit ? ^^ Games sind Massentauglich und Dinge wie RP-Elemente fallen bei sowas weg, da die eigentlichen "Experten" anteilmäßig um einiges kleiner werden. Auch kennen die wenigsten überhaupt das Wort "Roleplay" oder die Bedeutung davon



Kommt halt davon, wenn man nur die Elite haben will. Hab mich mal überschnorren lassen, bei solchen Typen 
mitzumachen. Yess, 3 Monate Übungs-RP bevor man als richtiges Gildenmember angesehen wird, da geht einem doch einer ab.


----------



## Doofkatze (2. Januar 2013)

Mag sein, das ich langsam der Forentroll-Psychose zum Opfer falle, aber irgendwie kommt mir der Eröffnungspost nicht "real" vor.

Es sind genau die klassischen Streitpunkte, die vor allem durch "ältere" Spieler bemängelt werden. Da geht es dann auch immer darum, was denn mit den armen kleinen neuen Spielern ist, wie wenig in Questgebieten los ist, wie teuer das AH für neue Spieler sein muss und wie schrecklich doch die Community ist ...

Ich glaube, das WoW nicht casualfreundlicher oder unfreundlicher als vor 3 Jahren ist. Stellt man im Handelschannel, egal mit welchem Charakter, eine vernünftige Frage, bekommt man neben teilweise blöden Antworten auch immer die richtigen Antworten fast im Sekundentakt. Geht man auf die Mitspieler im Schlachtfeld, in der Instanz oder im Allgemeinchat ein, finden sich auch immer mal wieder Mitspieler, die mitziehen und munter mitplaudern.
Das Auktionshaus sieht nur von unten teuer aus. Sobald man sich auf die Verkäuferseite stellt, kann man ganz schnell das Gold reinholen, welches man für die "Spiel"preise benötigt, z. B. zum reiten oder fliegen lernen oder für neue Rezepte bei den Berufen.


----------



## Fremder123 (2. Januar 2013)

Micro_Cuts schrieb:


> mein cousin *ist 15* und hat durch seine freunde und so auch interesse an MMOs gezeigt. ich hab ihm direkt zu weihnachten _gw2 _geschenkt, und *von wow abgeraten*.


Gut gemacht. Ist er in ein paar Jahren zum Mannesalter gereift, darfst Du ihm gern einmal zu WoW raten. Ich denke, Teens gibt es in diesem Spiel mehr als genug, daher mein Dank dass Du einen weiteren auf listige Art und Weise abgehalten hast. Wohlgleich ein perfider Plan, ihn mit GW2 zu blenden, wo es doch so hipp und neu ist. 

Aber zum Thema. Da ist man mal ein paar Tage nicht im Forum und kaum loggt man mal wieder ein, erblickt man so einen Thread. WoW MoP nicht einsteigerfreundlich, oha. Troll? Echt gemeint? Was von beidem wäre schlimmer? Fragen über Fragen. Aber da der TE sich ja auch nicht mehr meldet sondern wahrscheinlich den wilden Diskussionen hier amüsiert oder unterdrückt wütend zusieht, wundert mich dass der Thread überhaupt noch offen ist. Aber sei's drum.

Wer sich gezwungen fühlt (obschon er die Spielmechanik laut eigenem Bekunden kennt), seinen neuen Charakter über das Auktionshaus ausrüsten zu müssen obgleich es in der weiten Welt wie auch in Dungeons Equipment im Überfluss gibt und jeder dritte Questgeber bereitwillig ein Kleidungsstück oder eine Waffe für eine kleine Gefälligkeit hergibt, der muss sich fragen ob es eine gute Idee war auch nur 5 &#8364; auszugeben. Faul in der Hauptstadt herumzustehen macht vielleicht mit einem Highlevelchar Sinn, zumindest meine Twinks sind immer irgendwo unterwegs - trotz Unterstützung ihrer "ausgewachsenen Geschwister". Nicht immer sind die Entwickler schuld am persönlichen Martyrium. Man kann sich das Leben auch gut selbst schwer machen... wie man an diesem Thread wunderbar sieht.

Des Weiteren scheine ich ein anderes Spiel zu spielen. Sich seit der Crossrealm-Einführung über leere Welten zu beschweren... nun sagen wir einfach, es passt zum Niveau des restlichen Textes. Neulich erstellte ich mir beispielsweise just 4 fun einen Menschen. Als der Startbildschirm und das Intro verschwanden traute ich meinen Augen nicht... Lowlevler von aller Herren Server soweit das Auge reicht, Nordhain glich der 5th Avenue an einem Advents-Samstag! Einzelne Questbereiche komplett überfarmt (siehe die Höhle im Wald von Elwynn mit den vielen Goblins die immer schreien "Du nicht nehmen Kerze"). Selbst im hintersten Winkel von Silithus rennen einem plötzlich andere Spieler über den Weg, bekannte Questbereiche wie der Un'Goro-Krater oder die Zangarmarschen sind gut gefüllt mit Freund und Feind, für Questmobs muss man teilweise wieder anstehen (!) - wann hat es das zuletzt gegeben. Städte wie Dalaran und Shattrath sind belebt wie seit WotLK nicht mehr (wer mal deprimiert zu Cata während der Primetime gegen 20 Uhr allein in Dala stand weiß was ich meine).

Ebenso sind die negativen Auswüchse in vollen Zügen spürbar, grad auf PvP-Servern. Ganker und Lowlevel-Killer von verschiedensten Servern sitzen gefühlt hinter jedem Busch und lassen alte Xroads-/ Schlingendorntage auf nervigste Art wieder aufleben so dass man sich fragt ob die Classic-Verklärer wirklich wissen wovon sie schwärmen. Hubs wie die Ehrenfeste, das Dunkle Portal und Burg Nethergarde werden dauerhaft nahezu rund um die Uhr belagert, sind auf Allianzseite unspielbar und sollten dringend per Instanzen oder anderen Gebieten übersprungen werden. Vor dem Dunklen Portal stapeln sich Skelette zu Bergen wie sie selbst Arthas nicht besser hätte fabrizieren können. Hyjal wird teilweise derart gegankt dass man doch lieber nach Vash'jr ausweichen sollte auch wenn das questen da ein wenig umständlicher ist. Und und und. WoW leer - seit MoP ein ganz schlechter Witz.

Nun hab ich den Troll (so es einer ist) doch weit mehr gefüttert als beabsichtigt, aber das kann ich eh selten verhindern.^^


----------



## Catagena (3. Januar 2013)

@Annovella

also ich kann die Ansicht des TE voll nachvollziehen. Ich hab grad 2 Monate pausiert und selbst in den Panda-Startgebieten ist tote Hose. Ich bin noch
exakt niemandem begegnet. Was das BG spielen betrifft - da gibt es bessere Games. Im Moment ist für PvP mein Favorit World of Tanks, auch GW2 und LoL sind nicht
schlecht. 
Was ich bei WoW aber am meisten hasse ist, das es sich immer mehr zum absoluten Kinderspiel entwickelt - das spiegelt sich dann auch in der Community und beim
schwindenden RP wieder. Die LOL, Roxxor - Generation hat die Regie übernommen.


----------



## Derulu (4. Januar 2013)

Catagena schrieb:


> Was ich bei WoW aber am meisten hasse ist, das es sich immer mehr zum absoluten Kinderspiel entwickelt - das spiegelt sich dann auch in der Community und beim
> schwindenden RP wieder. Die LOL, Roxxor - Generation hat die Regie übernommen.



Und was genau ist da jetzt Kinderspiel? Bitte etwas konkreter werden.


----------



## riggedi (4. Januar 2013)

Catagena schrieb:


> selbst in den Panda-Startgebieten ist tote Hose. Ich bin noch exakt niemandem begegnet.


Zum einen gibt es nur *1* Startgebiet in Pandaria und zum anderen frage ich mich, zu welcher Uhrzeit du spielst. Ich selbst bin auch nicht 24/7 am Zocken, aber wenn ich mich im Jadewald bewege (farmen, fischen, dailies, archäologie etc.), dann sehe ich reichlich andere Spieler, die sich auch dort aufhalten. Bin auf Durotar - mittelmässig besetzter Server.


----------



## Derulu (4. Januar 2013)

riggedi schrieb:


> Zum einen gibt es nur *1* Startgebiet in Pandaria und zum anderen frage ich mich, zu welcher Uhrzeit du spielst. Ich selbst bin auch nicht 24/7 am Zocken, aber wenn ich mich im Jadewald bewege (farmen, fischen, dailies, archäologie etc.), dann sehe ich reichlich andere Spieler, die sich auch dort aufhalten. Bin auf Durotar - mittelmässig besetzter Server.



Dazu sei noch gesagt: Auf Pandaria gibt es kein X-Realm und die meisten sind jetzt gerade mit ihren wichtigsten Chars dabei sich mit 90 auszustatten


----------



## ZAM (4. Januar 2013)

Annovella schrieb:


> Fiel euch eigendlich auf, das der Threadersteller nichts ausser seinen Anfangspost schrieb?



Ja, das fällt mir bei jedem Beitrag dieser Art auf. Ich würde trotzdem nicht gleich mit der Trollfahne wedeln. Es gibt User die sich einfach nur Infos holen möchten, auch wenn das Eröffnungsposting nach Diskussion mit dem TE schreit.



> Also spart euch die weiteren Disskussionen.. /close



Sehe ich anders. Eure Beiträge, sofern sie sich im Rahmen der [regeln] und [netiquette] bewegen, helfen auch anderen.


----------



## Catagena (4. Januar 2013)

Derulu schrieb:


> Und was genau ist da jetzt Kinderspiel? Bitte etwas konkreter werden.


Unter Kinderspiel verstehe ich was? WoW ist nicht nur casualtauglich(dagegen habe ich im Prinzip
nichts), es ist auch kindercasualtauglich und analphabetentauglich geworden. Kein Mensch muß mehr irgendwas lesen,
geschweige denn denken. Jede Aufgabe wird einem markiert (Farbe / Sprechblase / mögliche Questbelohnung), die
"animierten Quests" sind einfach nur albern (ich weiß - Geschmackssache). Es fällt mir echt zunehmend schwer "in
die Welt einzutauchen" - es ist funktionell alles gut gemacht,trotzdem ist das Feeling weg (und das liegt nicht daran
das ich seit Anbeginn aller WoW Zeiten dieses Spiel spiele). Cata fand ich noch richtig nett dagegen. 
Ich spiele immer weniger und selten zur Hauptzeit, aber wenn ich spiele ist es ziemlich leer in Pandaria - sicher sind
es ungünstige Zeiten aber so leer war es früher nicht (auch früh morgens nicht).


----------



## Fumika (4. Januar 2013)

Derulu tu mir n gefallen und mach den verdammten thread endlich dicht xD

Der Ersteller hatt nur 8 post überhaupt gemacht und seid dem anfangs post keine Antwort mehr gegeben.
Sieht ja wohl eindeutig nach n Troll aus.

Seine Stichpunkte sind so falsch/unpassend das ich das Gefühl hab das der seid Wotlk nicht mehr gezockt hatt.
Zudem is die thread Stimmung weitgehend anderer Meinung.

Vote to close pl danke ^^


----------



## Catagena (4. Januar 2013)

Fumika schrieb:


> Derulu tu mir n gefallen und mach den verdammten thread endlich dicht xD
> 
> Der Ersteller hatt nur 8 post überhaupt gemacht und seid dem anfangs post keine Antwort mehr gegeben.
> Sieht ja wohl eindeutig nach n Troll aus.
> ...


und warum ? ich würde eher vorschlagen, das du einfach nicht weiterliest. Ich finde es schon interessant unterschiedliche
Meinungen zu dem Thema zu lesen. Eine Diskussion lebt im Wesentlichen von unterschiedlichen Meinungen und sollte immer möglich
sein, solange es nicht aus dem Ruder läuft. Was also nervt dich derart, das einfaches ignorieren dieses Threads nicht ausreicht.


----------



## Derulu (4. Januar 2013)

Catagena schrieb:


> Kein Mensch muß mehr irgendwas lesen,
> geschweige denn denken. Jede Aufgabe wird einem markiert (Farbe / Sprechblase / mögliche Questbelohnung), die
> "animierten Quests" sind einfach nur albern (ich weiß - Geschmackssache).



Das einzige was Blizzard hier getan hat, war Dinge, die viele Spieler bereits als Addon genutzt haben, direkt ins Spiel einzubauen (die Questmarkierung - wer kennt nicht die Klassikeraddons: TomTom und seine Freunde) bzw. unnützen Loot, der zumeist nur nach der Höhe des höchsten Goldbetrages gewählt wurde (ich hab's ja selbst so gemacht), zu entfernen


----------



## Fumika (4. Januar 2013)

Catagena schrieb:


> und warum ?



Nun ich respetiere natürlich ne andere Meinung.
Aber jedesmal wenn ich den thread im ticker sehe denk ich mir :
Oh vl hatt der threadersteller sich endlich ma dazu geäußert, und bringt endlich ma stichhaltigere sachen als alte wotlk flames.
Das ma wirklich von ner Diskussion die rede ist.

Zudem kp was du denkst worauf das hier hinausläuft.
Du sagst du siehst kein in den Gebieten, cata war besser, die community is verweichlicht und fürn A****

Ich hingegen bin komplett anderer Meinung.
Ich sehe immer wen in den Gebieten 
Seid Bc hab ich keine erweiterung gesehen die einfach ka so gut rüberkommt.
Weltbösse, belebtes open pvp und was mir einfach an besten gefällt, auch wenn sie nicht lange sind, ma richtigte story q reihen von daily fraktionen.
Alleine Schildwall war so spannend das ichs kaum erwarten konnte das es weiter geht.
Gabs das alles vl in cata ?
Selbst wotlk (die Erweiterung die ich immer verachtet hab) kam besser rüber als cata.

Du regst dich über die community und pvp auf nennst aber im selben Satz Spiele wie League of Legends.
Ich bitte dich...
Ich spiele das selbst also spahren wir uns Geschichten über *tolles pvp mit besserer community*.
Ohne 5 Mann premade kann mann das derzeit im Normales Modus dank der ganzen Trolle kaum Spielen.

Das hatt doch alles keine grundlage für ne anständige diskussion.
Du sagst : Alles am Ende
Ich sage : Alles Ok und aufen Weg der besserung

Egal was mann sagt ich werde sicherlich es nicht schaffen deine Meinung zu ändern.
Und genausowenig wirst du auch nur n ansatzweise gutes Argument finden um meine zu ändern.

Das is einfach so sinnlos wir könnten uns auch darüber unterhalten welcher Held in LoL unbalanced is welcher nicht...
Is sicher spannenderer als darüber zu reden ob WoW ma wieder am Ende ist.
Ach ja mein tipp dazu is natürlich Jax und Nidalee.


----------



## ZAM (4. Januar 2013)

Catagena schrieb:


> Ich finde es schon interessant unterschiedliche Meinungen zu dem Thema zu lesen. Eine Diskussion lebt im Wesentlichen von unterschiedlichen Meinungen und sollte immer möglich sein, solange es nicht aus dem Ruder läuft.



Sehe ich auch so - darum bleibt er offen. 
Ich entferne Offtopics, Flames und offensichtlich beabsichtigte Richtungsänderungen (so wie die Reaktionen darauf), um eine Schließung zu provozieren.


----------



## Catagena (4. Januar 2013)

@Fumika
erst einmal habe ich mich keineswegs aufgeregt-ganz und gar nicht. Ich finde die Community auch nicht "scheisse"
sondern halt von Kindern geprägt. Ob man das gut oder schlecht findet ist vermutlich eine Frage des eigenen
Alters. Vieles ist sicher Geschmackssache und den Focus meiner Kritik liegt ganz sicher nicht im PvP. Eigentlich
habe ich nur in einem Nebensatz erwähnt, das es meiner Ansicht nach bessere PvP-Spiele gibt.
Meine Hauptkritik habe ich doch klar ausgedrückt - aus meiner Sicht ist WOW komplett "übercasualisiert".
Und zu Derulu : Addons habe ich nie benutzt, von daher kann ich deine Meinung hier nicht teilen. Eigentlich möchte
ich auch lieber selbst entscheiden ob und welche Addons ich nutzen möchte. Zu der Klassifizierung der Addons sehe
ich das auch genau umgekehrt. Am Besten finde ich noch Cata - dann WotLK und danach BC und dann MOP. 
Im Grunde aber fand ich wirklich Classic am Besten, auch wenn da natürlich einiges fehlte
und im argen lag. Aus meiner Sicht hat zwar Blizz einiges verbessert in denAddons, leider aber auch vieles verschlechtert bzw. verschlimmbessert. 

Zu meinen Spielzeiten sei gesagt, das ich früh morgens vor der Arbeit spiele und dies aber schon seit vielen Jahren
immer um die gleiche Zeit und das um diese Zeit definitiv sehr sehr wenig los ist im Vergleich zu früher. Die Haupt-
spielzeit nutze ich zur Zeit für ein anderes Spiele (besser oder nicht lasse ich mal offen).


----------



## ZAM (4. Januar 2013)

Catagena schrieb:


> von Kindern geprägt


Bestimmte Verhaltensweisen haben (leider) nichts mit dem Alter zu tun, sondern baden im vermeintlichen Sicherheitsgefühl der Pseudo-Anonymität hinter den Avataren (Spielfiguren).


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (4. Januar 2013)

Leider kann ich dem TE da nur zustimmen. 

Was die Community anbelangt muss man sich nur einmal auf ein Bg trauen. Ich hatte die 10 Tag Spielzeit ausprobiert und muss sagen, dass ich nach dem zweiten Tag wieder aufgehört habe. Ich wusste ja eigentlich was auf mich zukommt aber auch wenn das Spiel halt nicht mehr das ist was es einmal war, ist für mich die Community beinahe etwas was mir den meisten Spass raubt. Denn die Gebiete sehen wie immer fantastisch aus (soviel wie man in zwei Tagen halt sehen konnte). 
Ich hatte WoW etwa 7 Jahre gespielt und konnte einfach nicht recht loslassen. Jedoch jetzt nach über einem halben Jahr war es erschreckend sich wieder einzuloggen. Ich muss sagen, dass es da immer mehr Alternativen gibt, bei denen man im grossen und ganzen auf vernünftige Leute trifft. Es ist halt auch nicht damit getan, dass man sich eine Gilde sucht. Die meisten Flames kommen von ausserhalb. 

Was das [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]casual anbelangt bin ich halt auch sehr entäuscht. Die dürftigen ''Skillbäume'' sind eine Sache. Ich denke da kann man sich umgewöhnen.[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Aber dass man alle Fähigkeiten einfach so lernt und bei den Klassenlehrern gerade mal noch umskillen kann finde ich sehr, sehr schwach. [/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Der [/font][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Schwierigkeitsgrad der Instanzen ist mir nicht mehr wichtig. Da muss man sich auch etwas von dem Classic-Gedanken lösen. Ich finde da schaden einige ''Einführungen'' der Atmosphäre und dem Spiel viel mehr. Das ist natürlich wie immer Geschmackssache aber nur schon durch den Dungeon- und Raidfinder kommt es überhaupt dazu, dass man kaum jemanden während dem leveln antrifft.[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Das wurde z.B in Guild Wars 2 zum Glück nicht eingeführt und siehe da es ist praktisch zu jeder Uhrzeit immer was los. [/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Ich weiss leider nicht genau wie das mit den neuen Events abläuft die WoW mit Mop[/font][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif] auch eingeführt hat. Ich hoffe das belebt das ganze wieder ein wenig. [/font]

Auf alle Fälle hat das Spiel viele Jahre Spass gemacht. 
Mir nun aber nicht mehr.


----------



## Derulu (4. Januar 2013)

Kamos schrieb:


> Aber dass man alle Fähigkeiten einfach so lernt und bei den Klassenlehrern gerade mal noch umskillen kann finde ich sehr, sehr schwach.
> ....
> Das wurde z.B in Guild Wars 2...



Einerseits findest du das "neue" System in WoW sehr, sehr schwach (der Hauptkritikpunkt in deiner Aussage oben am Spiel selbst, der rest ist der Community geschuldet) ...ich mag mich ja jetzt ganz stark irren, aber welchen Klassenlehrer besuche ich in GW2 nochmal genau (um "Skills" zu lernen)?^^


----------



## riggedi (4. Januar 2013)

Catagena schrieb:


> Zu meinen Spielzeiten sei gesagt, das ich früh morgens vor der Arbeit spiele


Naja, ist ja irgendwie klar, dass um diese Zeit nicht so viel los ist. Die wenigsten werden vor der Arbeit / Schule / Uni nochmal ne Runde zocken. Bei einer anderen Tageszeit wirst Du auch ne andere Erfahrung sammeln.


----------



## Micro_Cuts (4. Januar 2013)

Derulu schrieb:


> Einerseits findest du das System in WoW sehr, sehr schwach (der Hauptkritikpunkt in deiner Aussage oben am Spiel selbst) ...ich mag mich ja jetzt stark irren, aber welchen Klassenlehrer besuche ich in GW2 nochmal genau (um "Skills" zu lernen)?^^



in gw2 brauchste den klassenlehrer nur zum umskillen und für den kauf deiner eigenschaftsbücher


----------



## Derulu (4. Januar 2013)

Micro_Cuts schrieb:


> in gw2 brauchste den klassenlehrer nur zum umskillen und für den kauf deiner eigenschaftsbücher



Also im Prinzip das "selbe" System (ausser dass ich hier die Fähigkeit einfach nach einem Level-Up kann und dort die Fähigkeit durch Einsatz der Waffe irgendwann erlerne) - das wollte ich ja auch damit sagen


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (4. Januar 2013)

Natürlich gibt es dort auch nur die Bücher beim Lehrer (was jetzt zugegeben auch nicht das gelbe vom Ei ist). Jedoch musst du auch sehen, dass es ein komplett anderes System ist. Du hast nur 10 Fähigkeiten, die du auf einmal einsetzten kannst und die ersten fünf sind von der Waffe abhängig. Die anderen fünf kannst du bei belieben selbst wechseln. Und genau diese Fähigkeiten bekommst du auch nicht geschenkt, sondern du musst sie Stück für Stück freischalten. 
Das ist halt wie gesagt ein anderes System aber einfach mal so beim Level up bekommst du das Zeug auch nicht geschenkt. 



Ps. Was halt auch noch dazukommt ist, dass es in WoW mit den Klassenlehrern bis jetzt immer so geregelt war. Nun wurde es einfach gestrichen und das war es auch schon. Darüber war ich schon enttäuscht. Es wurde nicht überarbeitet sondern wie gesagt einfach gestrichen. 
Für mich sind das Dinge die zu einem Rollenspiel dazugehören. Und wenn man solche Sachen dann einfach automatisch geregelt bekommt, geht halt wieder (auch wenn nur etwas kleines) verloren.


----------



## Derulu (4. Januar 2013)

Kamos schrieb:


> Das ist halt wie gesagt ein anderes System aber einfach mal so beim Level up bekommst du das Zeug auch nicht geschenkt.



Beim LevelUp nicht...aber beim Waffeneinsatz, den ich, genauso wie das LevelUp, so oder so automatisch mache


----------



## Fremder123 (4. Januar 2013)

Kamos schrieb:


> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]nur schon durch den Dungeon- und Raidfinder kommt es überhaupt dazu, dass man kaum jemanden während dem leveln antrifft.[/font]
> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Das wurde z.B in Guild Wars 2 zum Glück nicht eingeführt und siehe da es ist praktisch zu jeder Uhrzeit immer was los. [/font]


Nimms mir nicht übel aber das ist Unsinn. NUR durch den Dungeonfinder ist, zumindest in den Instanzen, überhaupt etwas los. Erinnere Dich mal an die Zeiten vor Einführung des DF, also etwa WotLK (bis Patch 3.2 halt). Das Addon hat das Twinken gefördert wie nichts davor - dank Einführung der Erbstücke - aber haben die Twinks auch Gruppen für Instanzen auf ihrer jeweiligen Stufe gefunden? Das war wohl der absolute Ausnahmefall, meist ist man zwangsweise questend durch die Pampa geschlurft oder hatte eine BG-Anmeldung laufen. Und falls Du eben diesen Umstand mit "mehr los in der Welt" meinst, dann werde ich nicht müde zu betonen dass seit MoP und der Implementierung der Crossrealms sehr wohl etwas los ist, soviel wie seit Jahren nicht mehr. Ich zitiere mich mal selbst von vorgestern aus Seite 2 in diesem Thread, muss ja dasselbe nicht immer wieder neu schreiben:



Fremder123 schrieb:


> Neulich erstellte ich mir beispielsweise just 4 fun einen Menschen. Als der Startbildschirm und das Intro verschwanden traute ich meinen Augen nicht... Lowlevler von aller Herren Server soweit das Auge reicht, Nordhain glich der 5th Avenue an einem Advents-Samstag! Einzelne Questbereiche komplett überfarmt (siehe die Höhle im Wald von Elwynn mit den vielen Goblins die immer schreien "Du nicht nehmen Kerze"). Selbst im hintersten Winkel von Silithus rennen einem plötzlich andere Spieler über den Weg, bekannte Questbereiche wie der Un'Goro-Krater oder die Zangarmarschen sind gut gefüllt mit Freund und Feind, für Questmobs muss man teilweise wieder anstehen (!) - wann hat es das zuletzt gegeben. Städte wie Dalaran und Shattrath sind belebt wie seit WotLK nicht mehr (wer mal deprimiert zu Cata während der Primetime gegen 20 Uhr allein in Dala stand weiß was ich meine).
> 
> Ebenso sind die negativen Auswüchse in vollen Zügen spürbar, grad auf PvP-Servern. Ganker und Lowlevel-Killer von verschiedensten Servern sitzen gefühlt hinter jedem Busch und lassen alte Xroads-/ Schlingendorntage auf nervigste Art wieder aufleben so dass man sich fragt ob die Classic-Verklärer wirklich wissen wovon sie schwärmen. Hubs wie die Ehrenfeste, das Dunkle Portal und Burg Nethergarde werden dauerhaft nahezu rund um die Uhr belagert, sind auf Allianzseite unspielbar und sollten dringend per Instanzen oder anderen Gebieten übersprungen werden. Vor dem Dunklen Portal stapeln sich Skelette zu Bergen wie sie selbst Arthas nicht besser hätte fabrizieren können. Hyjal wird teilweise derart gegankt dass man doch lieber nach Vash'jr ausweichen sollte auch wenn das questen da ein wenig umständlicher ist. Und und und. WoW leer - seit MoP ein ganz schlechter Witz.



Ich sage das auch gern immer wieder und jedem erneut - geht mal vor die Tore der Städte und ihr werdet staunen, wie von Spielern belebt die Welt von Warcraft wieder in Erscheinung tritt.


----------



## ZAM (4. Januar 2013)

riggedi schrieb:


> Naja, ist ja irgendwie klar, dass um diese Zeit nicht so viel los ist. Die wenigsten werden vor der Arbeit / Schule / Uni nochmal ne Runde zocken. Bei einer anderen Tageszeit wirst Du auch ne andere Erfahrung sammeln.



Mein (älterer) Bruder zockt aus Arbeitszeit- und Familien-Gründen vorrangig Nachts und findet da die Instanz-Gänge angenehm, weil dann auch mal kommuniziert wird. *g* Wir verlassen generell Ini-Gruppen, in denen keiner auf "Hallo" reagiert.


----------



## ichigoleader (4. Januar 2013)

Ich weiß nicht aber alle 2 Level zum Lehrer rennen hat mich mehr als nur genervt. 
Und zu dem Thema von Kindern geprägt: bei mir auf dem Server gibt es nur einen Troll auf dem alle rumhacken, 
auch wenn ich seit ich vor 5 Jahren da drauf gewechselt habe mir niemand erklären kann warum eigentlich.

Bei den Talentbäumen muss ich auch sagen, das es eher nervig war als nützlich 5 Punkte in ein (Muss)Talent zu stecken um eine Spalte weiter zu kommen.
Das hat Blizz doch fabelhaft gelöst das man alle (Muss)Talente jetzt automatisch lernt.

Gut WotLk hat mich wirklich am besten gefallen, zumindest vor dem Dungeonbrowser (das heißt nicht das er nicht nützlich ist), weil die Com da schon um einiges schwächer wurde.
Ich erwische mich zwar immer wieder wie in Gedanken habe wie: achja zu Classic Zeiten war das ja noch so und so und wenn man das nicht so gemacht hat konnte man es gleich lassen.
Aber es wurde halt leichter, seien wir doch mal ehrlich: wer geht nicht gerne den Weg des geringsten Wiederstands?


----------



## riggedi (4. Januar 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Mein (älterer) Bruder zockt aus Arbeitszeit- und Familien-Gründen vorrangig Nachts


Gut, Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel. Dennoch dürfte klar sein, dass die Masse zu dieser Zeit pennt 



ZAM schrieb:


> Wir verlassen generell Ini-Gruppen, in denen keiner auf "Hallo" reagiert.


Ohweh, dann müsst ihr aber oft die Gruppe wechseln, oder?


----------



## ZAM (4. Januar 2013)

riggedi schrieb:


> Ohweh, dann müsst ihr aber oft die Gruppe wechseln, oder?



Jaein - weil als DD verlierst du eh irgendwann die Lust auf den Finder


----------



## SledgeHammer87 (6. Januar 2013)

Nein,ich TROLLE NICHT. Dass ich nichts mehr schrieb,beruht einfach darauf, dass ich versucht habe, das was ich erlebt habe,auf konstruktive Art und Weise zu äussern und dennoch geflamet und als Troll dargestellt werde .


Ein paar Sachen muss ich zwar nach ein paar Wochen Spielzeit revidieren, aber im grossen und ganzen bleibe ich bei dem,was ich im Eröffnungspost schrieb. Dennoch ist das,was Funika z.B schreibt ne Frechheit.


Und ich bleibe dabei :


Bei den meisten Leuten in WoW geht es nicht mehr darum, zusammen Spaß zu haben, sondern schnell das Maximal-Level zu erreichen und dann IMBA-Equip klar zu machen. Es gibt einfach keine Kommunikation mehr zwischen den Spielern aufgrund des LFG-Tools. Es geht immer nur schnell,schnell,schnell.


----------



## Derulu (7. Januar 2013)

SledgeHammer87 schrieb:


> Es gibt einfach keine Kommunikation mehr zwischen den Spielern *aufgrund des LFG-Tools. Es geht immer nur schnell,schnell,schnell.*



Du vertauschst Ursache und Wirkung

ZUERST wollten die Spieler immer schneller durch und nicht ewiglich in Instanzen hängen und davor noch dreimal länger Gruppen suchen müssen (um dann nach 2h Tanksuche lesen zu müssen, dass nun der Heiler keine Zeit mehr habe)- DANN wurde das LfG-Tool in seine heutige Form gebracht


----------



## Nexarius (7. Januar 2013)

Ich finde WoW ist sogar sehr Einsteiger-freundlich.

Schnell zu erlernende Grundlagen, sehr gute Erklärungen ( falls überhaupt Bedarf besteht ), riesige Spielwelt ( wahrscheinlich neben EverQuest 2 die größte Spielwelt in einem MMORPG ), unzählige Levelgebiete, relativ geringer Schwierigkeitsgrad und vieles mehr.

Einsteiger-unfreundlich finde ich eher Spiele wie Herr der Ringe Online, Rift, TERA oder dergleichen - die haben einen weitaus höheren Schwierigkeitsgrad.

Grundsätzlich ist WoW in meinen Augen das perfekte "Starter-MMORPG". Es gibt aus jedem Bereich eine große Vielzahl an Möglichkeiten ( PvE, PvP und RP - und ja, RP gibt es sehr wohl noch ), die ausgereiftesten "Systematiken" bzw. Komfort-Tools und einfach eine riesige Vielfalt an Dingen, die man tun kann.

Das einzige Problem ist möglicherweise die Community, aber das glaube ich auch nicht. Wenn man eine nette Gilde findet, ist das absolut kein Problem mehr.


----------



## BannMagnet (7. Januar 2013)

Derulu schrieb:


> Du vertauschst Ursache und Wirkung
> 
> ZUERST wollten die Spieler immer schneller durch und nicht ewiglich in Instanzen hängen und davor noch dreimal länger Gruppen suchen müssen (um dann nach 2h Tank Suche lesen zu müssen, dass nun der Heiler keine Zeit mehr habe)- DANN wurde das LfG-Tool in seine heutige Form gebracht



Genau das @Derulu

Ich würde gerne mal die Woltk-Generation lesen wenn sie sich Stundenlang durch BRD & Co. prügeln (und wipen) müsste. 

Warum Woltk-Generation? Damit nahm das Unheil seinen Lauf. Epic an allen Ecken. Und wenn du nicht aufgepasst hast, hats deinen Arsch zerissen, so ist der Com das Zeug reingeschoben worden.

Btt: Einsteigerunfreundlich und WoW? Ne sorry, aber geht ja gar nicht. Ich bin Azerothaner der ersten Stunde, und habe durchaus andere MMO´s gespielt wenn mir Horde und Allianz Oberkante-Unterkiefer standen. KEIN anderes Spiel nimmt den Spieler so an die Hand, zeigt ihm das meiste (essenzielle), was zum Spaßhaben nötig ist. Hier ist Blizzard in jedem ihrer Spiele seit Starcraft ganz weit oben auf der Richterskala. Schließlich haben sich die Schneestürmer auf die Fahne geschrieben: "Easy to play, hard to master". Das gilt für alle Titel der Schmiede, und selbst WoW-Hater müssten dieses anerkennen.


----------



## Kriegstreiber (7. Januar 2013)

SledgeHammer87 schrieb:


> Bei den meisten Leuten in WoW geht es nicht mehr darum, zusammen Spaß zu haben, sondern schnell das Maximal-Level zu erreichen und dann IMBA-Equip klar zu machen. Es gibt einfach keine Kommunikation mehr zwischen den Spielern aufgrund des LFG-Tools. Es geht immer nur schnell,schnell,schnell.


Derulu schriebs schon: Du vertauscht da Ursache und Wirkung.

Es ist halt immer ein Wechselspiel zwischen dem, was die Spieler wollen und dem, was Blizz liefert. 

Niemand ist gezwungen, die Finder zu nutzen, sofern man sich selbst eine Gruppe zusammenstellen will. Früher(TM) hat man sich auch seine Gruppen gesucht incl. Anreise usw. 
Such dir Gleichgesinnte und spiel das Spiel so, wie du es möchtest. Nur musst du dann auch die damit verbundenen "Nachteile" in Kauf nehmen. Die wären z.B. ein relativ kleiner Teil Gleichgesinnter und mehr Umstände, als andere Spieler haben, die die Tools nutzen.

Und was die Kommunikation angeht: Auch das liegt nicht unbedingt am Spiel, sondern eher an den Spielern. Inwieweit dieses Verhalten durch Blizzard gefördert wurde, darüber kann man sich stundenlang streiten, wenn man will.

Was war zuerst da: Die Leute, die nur noch Inis rushen wollten, CC und Absprachen unnötig fanden und jeden, der "Diamant pack ich ins shackle" (danke Barlow) schrieb, mit "ololol, Shockwave stun, wegbomben, du n00b" abkanzelten oder das LFG-Tool, mit dem der Instanzen-Besuch so sehr vereinfacht wurde, dass Kommunikation unnötig war incl. dem nerfen sämtlicher Inis vor Endcontent, damit auch jede Gruppe problemlos durchkam?

Kaum zu beantworten, da sich beides gegenseitig bedingte.

Spiel so, wie du es für richtig hälst und wenn du damit in WoW nicht glücklich wirst, dann wäre vielleicht ein anderes Spiel geeigneter?


----------



## garak111 (7. Januar 2013)

Hallo Sledge,

da du so ausdrücklich erklärst, dass du nicht trollst, will ich es dir mal abnehmen.
Einige Punkte hast du ja schon revidiert (interessant wäre, welche Punkte?), so dass ich noch auf deine beiden Kernbeschwerden eingehen möchte.

Spaß und Kommunikation 

Beides sind sehr individuelle Erlebnisse. Für den einen ist es Spaß seinen einen Char schnellstmöglichst auf Maximalstufe zu spielen und ihn dann noch bestmöglich zu equippen. Ein anderer will nur farmen und Gewinne im Auktionshaus erzielen, der nächste will seine 10 Twinks schnell lila sehen und ein ganz anderer haut lieber "kleine&#8220; Spieler im Startbereich um. Jeder empfindet SEINEN Spaß anderes. 

Und was meinst du eigentlich mit der "Kommunikation&#8220;. Meinst du das Begrüßen im LfG/LfR oder dass bei "normalen&#8220; Fragen dir nicht geantwortet wird, oder das fehlende umständliche Gerede (spiele auf einem PVP Server und kann auf das RPG-Getue nicht so ab) oder ganz was anderes?
Ich habe mal ausprobiert und im /2 nachgefragt was ein DD-Krieger für einen Meta-Sockel nehmen soll und erhielt eigentlich immer Antworten von Anderen. Da waren auch Spaßvögel dabei mit der Antwort "Wille + Max-Mana&#8220; aber größtenteils erhielt ich gute Antworten. 
Selber grüße ich die Gruppe und den Schlachtzug (LfG/LfR) und einige antworten auch. Ich erwarte aber auch nicht, dass mir 24 Leute erwidern. Das sind zufällige Gruppen, die ich in dieser Konstellation nicht mehr antreffen werde. Beschimpft hat mich allerdings noch keiner, wenn ich einen Gruß angebracht habe. Weitere Besprechungen im Schlachtzug sind auch nicht notwendig. Der LfR und LfG sind halt so von Blizzard konzipiert worden, dass ohne viele Worte ein Erfolg möglich ist. Aber auch in normalen Raids wird nicht viel geredet. Es werden Besonderheiten der Bosse angesprochen und die notwendigen Verhaltsmaßnahmen. Flames im LfR sehe ich z.Zt. gar keine, eher passiert dies in "normalen&#8220; Raids wenn mal was nicht so klappt. Und natürlich ist die Sache ganz anders wenn man einen gildeninternen Raid mit TS abhält.

Wenn du aber nun doch eher solche Kommunikation vermisst:

Ist ein ehrwürdiger Hammer- und Ambossschwinger zugegen, der zudem noch mit 8 Geister der Harmonie gesegnet ist und der mir im Tausch gegen meine 6 lebendigen Stahl und einer angemessen Entlohnung seiner berühmten handwerklichen Fertigkeit eine Brustplatte des gesegneten Licht herstellen kann, damit ich mit meinen Worten der Salbung und Heilung die Beschützer der Kooperationen besser versogen kann, möge er sich bei mir melden.

dann glaube ich wird dies nur noch bei wenigen "auserwählten&#8220; Gilden so gehandhabt. 
Würdest du dass auf meinem Server im Chat anbringen, würde ich dir aber auch antworten und dir die Plattenbrust bauen. Sogar ohne TG, wenn du mir im Gegenzug mitteilst, was du in die Haschplätzen noch so reintust. 

Spaß und Kommunikation, ist dass, was du dir selber auferlegst bzw. willst.

PS: LfG/LfR 
Da hilft ein Evergreen: Nutze ihn einfach nicht, wenn du damit Probleme hast. Bekommst auch keine &#8211;DKP.


@ ZAM: Warum verlierst du als DD die Lust auf den LfR? Wegen der Wartezeit? Die Wartezeit kann man super für die Dailies oder Open-PVP verwenden. Ich empfinde allerdings auch, dass sich die Wartezeiten für DD´s in letzter Zeit erhöht haben. Aber ohne LfR wäre die Wartezeit als DD für einen Raid m.E. deutlich größer


----------



## spectrumizer (7. Januar 2013)

Ausgemistet. Haltet euch bitte an die Netiquette.


----------



## BannMagnet (7. Januar 2013)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Ausgemistet. Haltet euch bitte an die Netiquette.


Kritik an Buffed-Leuten fällt also unter Netiquette? Janeisklar. Wäre schön wenn ihr Mod´s euch mal an die von euch so gerne beschworene Netiquette halten würdet.


----------



## Doofkatze (7. Januar 2013)

BannMagnet schrieb:


> ...



Was eine geile Pauschalierung. Glückwunsch dazu!

Man muss keinen 90er Charakter mit hc Erfolgen haben, um als Spieler zu gelten. Ich treffe immer wieder auf Mitspieler, die mit dem 5. Charakter nach 3 Jahren erstmals ne Instanz betreten oder die es erschreckend langsam angehen lassen und lieber z. B. Haustierkämpfe machen, als auf 90 zu leveln.

Und vielleicht hat ZAM auch einfach Sorge, das er ständig angeflüstert wird und zeigt uns deshalb vielleicht nicht jeden Charakter. Schließlich ist er ja in diesem Forum quasi "prominent".

Aber ich mein ... Wer nicht mindestens ne Schachtel am Tag raucht ist ja auch kein starker Raucher und sollte deshalb auch bloß nicht von einem harten Entzug sprechen, wo kommen wir denn dahin, wenn das jeder machen würde?


----------



## Derulu (7. Januar 2013)

Ich zitiere noch einmal spectrumizer:



spectrumizer schrieb:


> Ausgemistet. Haltet euch bitte an die Netiquette.


----------



## ensy (7. Januar 2013)

Ich habe selber Jahrelang WoW gespielt bis Cata rauskamm war bei mir die Luft raus. 

Ich habe die Geburt von WoW erlebt und die Community war damals sehr Hilfbereit und freundlich bis BC rauskamm ab da kammen die Spieler in Ströhmen und ab dan war die Community eine reine Höhle. Man wurde verarscht und ausgelacht wen man in DPS nicht mithalten konnte, ab dem Dungenfinder wurde in der Gruppe garnicht mehr geredet sagt man was bekommt man eh nie eine Antwort. 
Anfänger brauchen in Raidgilden garnicht versuchen den man muss bestimmte Bosse in Vergangenheit kennen um die neue Bosse zu legen. Allgemein gesagt gibt es in WoW zu 95% nur unfreundliche Spieler dieses Gefühl habe ich für mich entwickelt seit ich BC Zeiten bis Cata ende danach hat mich WoW nicht mehr gereizt.


Heute Spiele ich EVE und bereue warum ich schon nicht früher gewechselt bin, hier ist die Community Weltweit sehr freundlich und man bekommt auch zu jeder dumme Newbie Frage eine Antwort. Ich würde jedem raten statt WoW anzufangen davor EVE anzuschauen den es ist um längen besser und man wird nicht in eine Spurr geschmissen die man fahren muss spricht Gear farmen, Berufe Skillen etc.


----------



## Derulu (7. Januar 2013)

ensy schrieb:


> Heute Spiele ich EVE und bereue warum ich schon nicht früher gewechselt bin, hier ist die Community Weltweit sehr freundlich und man bekommt auch zu jeder dumme Newbie Frage eine Antwort. Ich würde jedem raten statt WoW anzufangen davor EVE anzuschauen den es ist um längen besser und man wird nicht in eine Spurr geschmissen die man fahren muss spricht Gear farmen, Berufe Skillen etc.



Aber auch nur, wenn man Sandboxes mag (also sich quasi bei allem selbst unterhalten) - was leider die wenigsten tun, weswegen EVE verhältnismässig "wenige" Spieler hat (im vergleich zu den größeren themeparks) und die meisten anderen Sandboxes am Existenzminimum rumgrundeln müssen, trotz guter Konzepte


----------



## Fedaykin (7. Januar 2013)

ensy schrieb:


> Heute Spiele ich EVE und bereue warum ich schon nicht früher gewechselt bin, hier ist die Community Weltweit sehr freundlich und man bekommt auch zu jeder dumme Newbie Frage eine Antwort. Ich würde jedem raten statt WoW anzufangen davor EVE anzuschauen den es ist um längen besser und man wird nicht in eine Spurr geschmissen die man fahren muss spricht Gear farmen, Berufe Skillen etc.



Der Start wird einem dafür aber so sehr erschwert, dass man wenig Lust bekommt weiter zu machen. Versteh mich nicht falsch. EvE ist eines der besten MMo auf dem Markt, definitiv. Aber nach dem 5. erfolglosem Start habe ich die Hoffnung aufgegeben die wahre Pracht von EvE kennen zulernen.


Und nu btt


----------



## ensy (7. Januar 2013)

Fedaykin schrieb:


> Der Start wird einem dafür aber so sehr erschwert, dass man wenig Lust bekommt weiter zu machen. Versteh mich nicht falsch. EvE ist eines der besten MMo auf dem Markt, definitiv. Aber nach dem 5. erfolglosem Start habe ich die Hoffnung aufgegeben die wahre Pracht von EvE kennen zulernen.
> 
> 
> Und nu btt





Ich spiele EVE auch erst seit August der Anfang ist aufjedenfall sehr Haarig gewesen und es war mein dritter Anlauf um EVE anzufangen. Die damalige versuche scheiterten das es kein richtiges Tutorial gab und keinen wirklich Charakter den man sieht. Nun seit ich EVE gestartet habe hat es sich einiges getan, es gibt tolles Tutorial dies einem aufzeigt wiie EVE von Grunde aus gespielt wird und später auch welche Möglichkeiten es gibt das Spiel zu spielen.
JEDER findet in EVE zu seiner Spielweise eine lange beschäftigung, der eine löscht gerne PVE Gegner aus, der andere betreibt gerne Mining und baut Erze ab und verdient so sein Geld und der nächste macht gerne PVP und spielt den Piraten und raubt die Spieler aus. In der hinsicht finde ich EVE toll und ist etwas Geduld und lernwillig aufjedenfall Wert schau mal rein und gib dir mal 2-3Wochen dan wirst du EVE lieben.


----------



## Keashaa (8. Januar 2013)

ensy schrieb:


> Anfänger brauchen in Raidgilden garnicht versuchen den man muss bestimmte Bosse in Vergangenheit kennen um die neue Bosse zu legen. Allgemein gesagt gibt es in WoW zu 95% nur unfreundliche Spieler dieses Gefühl habe ich für mich entwickelt seit ich BC Zeiten bis Cata ende danach hat mich WoW nicht mehr gereizt.



Wie bitte, was? Man muss bestimmte Bosse aus der Vergangenheit kennen, um neue Bosse zu legen? Das ist eine vollkommen unhaltbare Aussage. Es erleichtert sicher die Herangehensweise, wenn man schon Raiderfahrung besitzt und damit ähnliche Mechaniken gespielt hat, aber wieso sollten neue Spieler nicht auch lernen, wie man mit Spielmechaniken umgeht? Klar, wenn du natürlich vor einem Monat mit WoW anfängst und dann in eine TOP 100 Gilde wechseln willst, wirst du aufgrund der fehlenden Erfahrung sicher nicht sofort mit Kusshand genommen.
Und was die Freundlichkeit angeht: wie immer bei allen Behauptungen wird nur eine Seite der Medaille dargestellt. Es gibt zum Beispiel Leute, die werden einmal unfreundlich behandelt und machen aus der Mücke einen Elefanten. Es gibt Leute, die sind prinzipiell gegen alles, was der Masse gefällt, unabhängig davon, ob sie es jemals gespielt haben. Es gibt Leute, die verurteilen etwas, bevor sie sich damit befasst haben und testen das ganze dann nur aus, um etwas zu finden, was ihre Meinung bestätigt.
Zu behaupten, die WoW-Gemeinschaft wäre zu BC-Zeiten unfreundlich geworden, ist jedenfalls nicht nachvollziehbar. Es gab damals nicht mehr und nicht weniger unfreundliche Spieler als zu Classic. Selbst heutzutage ist der Anteil an unfreundlichen Spielern sehr gering (zumindest im PvE, was meine bevorzugte Spielausrichtung ist). Nahezu jeder Random Raid, an dem ich mit Twinks teilgenommen habe, war supernett und die Leute waren zu Scherzen aufgelegt. Wer den LFR/LFD als Gradmaß für die Freundlichkeit der Spielegemeinschaft nimmt, der glaubt wohl auch, dass alle Leute aus dem nahen Osten Terroristen sind, alle Fussballfans gewalttätige Adrenalinjunkies sind usw.

Spaß, Freundlichkeit und Geselligkeit sind Dinge, die nur möglich sind, wenn man sich auch aktiv selbst einbringt. Wenn das bei EvE der Fall ist, und du dich dort wohlfühlst, freut mich das für dich. Ich finde selbige Dinge aber auch weiterhin bei WoW  man muss es nur wollen.


----------



## riggedi (8. Januar 2013)

ensy schrieb:


> ...man muss bestimmte Bosse in Vergangenheit kennen um die neue Bosse zu legen.


Wenn ich also niemals ein Telefon mit ner Wählscheibe bedient habe, kann ich heute kein Handy benutzen?



ensy schrieb:


> Allgemein gesagt gibt es in WoW zu 95% nur unfreundliche Spieler dieses Gefühl habe ich für mich entwickelt seit ich BC Zeiten bis Cata ende danach hat mich WoW nicht mehr gereizt.


Manchmal hab ich das Gefühl, es wird einfach nur auf einen Zug aufgesprungen, um irgendwo mitzusprechen. Woher hast Du bitte diese Zahl 95% ??? Sind also 9 von 10 Spielern immer schlecht auf dich zu sprechen gewesen? Dann könnte es evtl. auch an Dir selbst liegen, würde ich im RL vermuten. Ich zocke schon seit Classic und habe natürlich auch schon unhöfliche Spieler erlebt, aber das sind immer nur die Ausnahmen - egal von welchem Addon wir sprechen. Sicherlich hat sich die Sprache in den channels verändert, aber innerhalb einer Gruppe / LFG tanzen echt nur die Wenigsten aus der Reihe. Deshalb ist aber nicht gleich die Community schlecht.


----------



## Kriegstreiber (8. Januar 2013)

riggedi schrieb:


> Manchmal hab ich das Gefühl, es wird einfach nur auf einen Zug aufgesprungen, um irgendwo mitzusprechen. Woher hast Du bitte diese Zahl 95% ??? Sind also 9 von 10 Spielern immer schlecht auf dich zu sprechen gewesen? Dann könnte es evtl. auch an Dir selbst liegen, würde ich im RL vermuten. Ich zocke schon seit Classic und habe natürlich auch schon unhöfliche Spieler erlebt, aber das sind immer nur die Ausnahmen - egal von welchem Addon wir sprechen. Sicherlich hat sich die Sprache in den channels verändert, aber innerhalb einer Gruppe / LFG tanzen echt nur die Wenigsten aus der Reihe. Deshalb ist aber nicht gleich die Community schlecht.


^this

Allerdings ist es schon so, dass sich die Community über die Jahre verändert. Der Mensch hinter dem Char verändert sich auch. Einige werden älter, andere haben einfach nur ein paar Jahre vorbeigehen lassen, wieder andere haben sich durch äußere und innere Einflüsse massiv verändert. Und jeder Einzelne nimmt damit seine (Spiel-) Umgebung anders wahr und reagiert darauf.

Ausserdem neigt der Mensch dazu, die Dinge, die seine Meinung bestätigen, eher anzunehmen als die, die das nicht tun.


----------



## Mayestic (8. Januar 2013)

EVE schreckte mich bisher auch immer ab. Leider gehn mir aktuell mal wieder die Alternativen aus. Selbst GW2 ist für mich aktuell nicht mehr so dolle. Nach vier Monaten ist die Luft raus, immerhin hielt es länger als SWTOR 
Ich spiele erst seit kanpp 30 Tagen erneut EVE. Übers BuddyProgramm hab ich mir jemanden gesucht der mir ordentlich was geboten hat. Also bekam ich nachdem ich den Trial in einen Vollaccount umwandelte 520 Millionen ISK in die Tasche gesteckt. 80 Millionen waren für ihn. 
Für mich ein echter Geldsegen im Gegensatz zu damaligen Versuchen in diesem Spiel Fuß zu fassen. 
Ich werde das jetzt erstmal durchziehn. Ich bin aktuell auf keine Corp angewiesen, ich mache mal wieder den perfekten Miner, aktuelle Mining Barge Level 5 am skillen, dauert aber noch 10 Tage, dann kommt noch Astrogeologie 5 (wieder 12 Tage) und Refining 5 dann ist der Monat auch wieder um. 
Durch mein üppiges Startkapital ist auch der Zwang entfernt worden ISK scheffeln zu müssen um Skills und Schiffe zu kaufen. Daher spiele ich auch sehr wenig, ich lasse nur die Skills laufen. 
Nett finde ich auch die neue MiningFrigatte, das macht den Einsteig ins stinklangweilige Bergbauleben viel leichter und frustfreier. Keiner mehr der mit mein Erz aus meinem Container klaut denn ich habe 5000 qm Erzladeraum WUHUUU. 

Aktuell ist mein Ziel einfach nur ne Mackinaw fliegen zu können. Ordentlich Strip Miner drauf, Mining Laser Upgrades, die passiven Schiffsskills alle lernen, Drohnen auf 5 nur Verteidigung hab ich schon und ansonsten Shield-Tank. Das wird noch ne ganze Weile dauern. 
Ich habe bisher für etwa 300 Millionen ISK Erz abgebaut und es in den Stationen eingelagert. Da ich ja flüssig bin muss ich es nicht mehr mit viel Verlusst refinen, ich kann es einlagern und warten bis meine Skills und mein Standing bei der Station dementsprechend hoch sind um ohne Verlußte zu refinen. 

Wer Lust darauf hat, im offiziellen Forum gibts nen Unterteil für die Buddy-Invite-Aktion. Wenn du deinen Account zum Vollaccount machst bekommt der der dich geworben hat einen PLEX geschenkt, der wird im Idealfall verkauft (Preis aktuell so ca 600 Mio ISK). Davon bekommst du dann einen Teil oder manchmal sogar alles, andere zahlen weniger bieten dann aber viel Hilfe an, muss man selbst entscheiden. Wenn du die Bergbau interessant findest machst du fix zwei Bergbaumissionen und bekommst dann die neue BergbauFrigatte als Belohnung. Also EVE ist doch wesentlich einsteigerfreundlich geworden. Nur die Skills, die sind immer noch zu viel, auch mit Eve Fitting Tool und EVE MON ist das wirklich viel Lesestoff, das sind viele Notizzettel und man muss iwie eine Reihenfolge der Skills festlegen die man skillen möchte bzw in Zukunft oder aktuell braucht. 

Achja und im deutschen Hilfe Channel ist immer was los. Dieses Spiel schläft echt niemals. Notfalls fragt man im englischen Hilfechannel nach sofern man kann. Angemotzt wurde ich bisher noch nie, verbal waren alle bisher nett aber es gab schon ein paar finstere Zeitgenossen die mich wenigstens schonmal ins Ziel genommen haben um bei mir Herzrasen zu verursachen. War ich aber selbst schuld. Autopilot falsch eingestellt und schwubs war ich plötzlich um 0.3er. Man lernt draus. Das was man in EVE ja leider auch lernen muss ist das ein Tod sehr kostspielig sein kann wenn das komplette Schiff mit allem Inhalte und Modifikationen in Rauch aufgeht. Wenn man dann noch aus der Rettungskapsel geschossen wird sind auch noch alle Implantate weg, man erwacht in seinem Klon und braucht direkt nen neuen. Das kann alles sehr teuer werden und genaus diese Art von Verlußt sind die meisten Spieler nicht mehr gewöhnt im Zeitalter der MMOs in denen keine Gegenstände mehr verloren gehn oder sich nach intensivem Gebrauch durch die ganz normale Abnutzung einfach verabschieden. 

Stellt euch ein WoW vor in dem alle Gegenstände permanenten Schaden nehmen würden wenn man sie benutzt bis sie irgendwann einfach zerfallen. Von der einfachen Bergbauaxt bis hin zum besten Equip. Alles wäre iwann weg. Das wäre ein Geschrei.


----------



## Fremder123 (8. Januar 2013)

Mayestic schrieb:


> ...


Danke für die ausufernde EVE-Werbung. Obgleich ein durchschnittlich intelligenter Mensch habe ich kein Wort verstanden. Der Lobgesang ist sicher in einem EVE-Forum besser aufgehoben - sowas wird es doch geben? Nix gegen Erwähnungen anderer Spiele und auch mal kleine Einblicke, aber alles hat Grenzen - erst recht wenn man mit spielinternen Fachbegriffen um sich wirft.

Und in einem Thread, der gerade WoW als einsteigerunfreundlich darstellt, ausgerechnet EVE Online zu lobpreisen (ein sicherlich grandioses, zugleich aber auch das wahrscheinlich einsteigerfeindlichste MMO aller Zeiten) ist wahrlich mehr als nur ein kleiner Widerspruch.


----------



## riggedi (8. Januar 2013)

Kriegstreiber schrieb:


> Ausserdem neigt der Mensch dazu, die Dinge, die seine Meinung bestätigen, eher anzunehmen als die, die das nicht tun.


Words of wisdom!


----------



## RedShirt (8. Januar 2013)

Stimmt, EVE ist toll, v.a. als Miner.

10 Min AFK im Belt, und einer schießt Dir Dein Schiff + Kapsel (im dümmsten Fall) weg.
Je teurer Dein Schiff, desto eher bist Du ein Ziel für Farmer.
Sicherheits gibts nirgends, weil "im Weltraum hört Dich niemand schreien" (tm)

Wers mag, gern, aber EVE schläft wirklich nie, und man selber sollte auch nie schlafen  wenn man zumindest in den stundenlangen monotonen Prozess des Bergabbaus investieren möchte.
Tot heißt Tot, hast Du keinen Clon, gibts Abzüge auf Skills (=Zeit, je länger geskillt, desto besser. Senioritätsprinzip). Und natürlich ist Fracht + Schiff weg.
Da kann man manchmal wieder Monate "farmen" 

So, jetzt mal n Gegenpol gesetzt.


----------



## Tonkra (8. Januar 2013)

Steig mal bei einem Oldschool MMorpg wie Everquest, DAOC und co. ein. glaub mir, die sind noch wesentlich einsteigerunfreundlicher


----------



## Lucindrell (8. Januar 2013)

SledgeHammer87 schrieb:


> Habe nach zig Jahren wieder mit WoW angefangen und mir einen neuen Account erstellt (alten habe ich damals verkauft). Habe damals ca. 2-3 Monate vor Burning Crusade angefangen zu zocken und aufgehört hat es dann bei mir ungefähr einen Monat vor dem Release von Wrath of The Lich King. Habe zufällig gesehen, dass man das WoW-Battlechest mit den ersten beiden Add-Ons plus einen Monat Spielzeit für nur Fünf Euro kriegt; da dacht ich mir "Da kannse echt nichts falsch machen, guckst mal in ein Spiel rein, dass dir vor längerer Zeit echt Spass gemacht hat")
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die vielen Neuerungen mögen einen Classic Spieler schon etwas verwirren.

WOW ist so einsteigerfreundlich wie noch nie. - Zu Classic war das Spiel wirklich nicht so einsteigerfreundlich wie es jetzt ist.


Neueinsteiger bzw. Wiedereinsteiger haben es extrem leicht.
Man braucht nur einloggen und losspielen.

Sogar Reittiere bekommt man ziemlich früh und günstigst. Fliegen kann man ab 60!


Es gibt gleich zu Beginn gute Rüstungsbelohnungen was einen Gang zum AH unnötig macht.
Das AH ist anfangs NUR zur Gold Beschaffung erforderlich.


Berufe wie Bergbau, Kräuterkunde, Kürschnern sind für Anfänger die Empfehlenswertesten Berufe.
Alles erfarmte direkt ins AH so kommt man ziemlich rasch und unkompliziert an Gold.
Auch grüne Items direkt ins AH (Twinker kaufen fast alles) 10 g für nen Crap Gürtel sind fürn einen 90iger gar nichts.

(Unter 100 g trau ich mir gar kein TG mehr geben bei Craftings)


Jeder 90iger war anfangs auch nur lvl 1 das vergessen viele Neueinsteiger.
Es kommt auf die /played   time an. Wieviel Stunden man im Spiel verbracht hat.
Das hat mehr mit ZEIT als mit SKILL zu tun.

Seinen Char levelt man mit Quests und Random Dungeons.

Die Quests sind alle so gemacht, dass man sie problemlos ALLEINE erledigen kann.

Der Großteil der Spieler levelt die Twinks mehr über die Random Dungeons.
Mit x Chars hat man schon alles gesehen und es ist die schnellste und bequemste Methode für Twinks mit LVL Gear.


Der Großteil der Spieler sind Casuals (Schüler, Väter, Mütter, Arbeitstätige....) nicht Imba-Roxxor No-RL-Pros.

Neueinsteiger finden einfachst Gildenanschluss mit dem Blizzard internen Tool.
Mein Banktwink lvl 1 bekommt jedes mal einloggen mindestens 10 Gildeninvites von sogar lvl 25 Gilden.

Die Community:

Die Kinder die sich im /1 und /2 kindisch benehmen sind meist kaum älter als 12 Jahre, das sind Kinder.
Die älteren Spieler wirst du kaum im /1 /2 beim Flamen treffen.

Die Leute die so vor sich hinquesten haben gerne ihre Ruhe und sind keine Bots, 
bist du zu freundlich zu Neueinsteigern bekommst du sie auf Dauer nicht los.
Kannst du mich hier ziehen, kannst du mich da ziehen, wo ist dies wo ist das usw.  gib mir Gold die 1000 von gestern sind schon alle!

Ich bin wirklich ein sehr freundlicher Spieler aber wenn du dann vor lauter anderen Leuten helfen nicht mehr selber zum Spielen kommst,
dann ist Schluss mit Lustig.

Jeder hat ein anderes Tempo. Wenn ich einen Char hochspiele zb dann brauch ich auch manchmal eine Pause in einer Gruppe kommt das schlecht.

Du kannst aber auch echt NICHT erwarten dass DU ohne Eigeninitiative nette Leute im Spiel kennen lernst.

Als erstes würde ich dir Vorschlagen einen gut besiedelten Realm auszuwählen.
Eine Gilde mit vielen Twinkern bzw. vielen kleineren Chars suchen.

Das Spiel ist nicht wirklich einfacher geworden durch den Wegfall der Skilltrees, du hast im Grunde die gleichen Spells nur brauchst du nicht 
ewig um die Twinks zu skillen. (ganz zu schweigen von Dual Skill)
Bei 10 Chars sind das 20 Skillungen die du zu vergeben hast. Da bist du schon einen Tag dran am Skillen gewesen wenn ein neuer Patch kam.


Das zum Lehrer laufen hat auch nur gebremst und war keine Spieltechnische Notwendigkeit.

Die "Community", das sind Menschen, Warum sollten fremde Menschen im Spiel anders sein als im wirklichen Leben?

Es gibt freundliche und unfreundliche Menschen.

Die unfreundlichen kennt man gleich heraus in WOW, den freundlichen begegnet man erst im Laufe des Spiels.

Zu den Taschen, viele statten ihren Twink gleich komplett im AH aus man kann es sich ja schliesslich Leisten und will keine unnötige Zeit zwischen den NPCs herumlaufen.
Das kann Neueinsteiger verwirren ist aber so. 1000 g sind Peanuts fürn Twink.


Kurzfassung:  Dicht bevölkerter Realm, nette Gilde suchen (da hilft nur duchprobieren), Abbauberuf zum schnell Gold Verdienen, 
nicht unnötiges im AH kaufen. Questen - Random Dungeons besuchen.  
(Lass dir von nem Gildenkollegen aus deinen gedroppten Stoffen Taschen schneidern)

Angeln am Dunkelmondjahrmarkt in den Fischschwärmen (sind jedesmal ca 30 silber + Tränke + Stoffe / Erze.. in den Kisten) geht ab Fischskill 1
Dunkelmondquests für 90 Abzeichen kannst du am D.Jahrmarkt Pets kaufen die du im Ah über 1000 g weiterverkaufen kannst.


Hoffe Du findest bald wieder Spass am Spiel und findest eine nette Gilde.


----------



## Akium (9. Januar 2013)

Einsteigerunfreundlich ist die Architektur von WoW mit Sicherheit nicht. Blizzard hat quasi jedes Mittel ausgeschöpft, um Neulingen die Wege zu ebnen.  Einsteigerunfreundlich ist maximal die Com, die im Großen und Ganzen schon seit Jahren völlig übersteigerte Anforderungen an Equip und Erfahrung der Mitspieler stellt.


----------



## riggedi (9. Januar 2013)

Lucindrell schrieb:


> Wenn ich einen Char hochspiele zb dann brauch ich auch manchmal eine Pause


Wie denn: Du levelst von 1 auf 90 mit Pausen?


----------



## Wagga (9. Januar 2013)

Ich spiele seit Oktober 2005. Spiele i.d.r. alleine oder mit Gilde, Randomgruppen meide ich weil ich kein Stress haben will.
Ich sehe wow als Hobby an und nicht als Arbeit wie es oft gesehen wird, wenn du nicht lila epic zeugs trägst hast du hier nix zu suchen, auf so was habe ich ehrlich gesagt keine Lust.
Ich befasse mich in WoW mit den Haustieren, mit den Quests Inis habe ich nur wenige von Innen gesehen.
Wir machen gerade ältere Inis, weil alle Berufstägig und auch Schichtarbeit u.s.w. gibt es wenige Tage wo alle gleichzeitig online sind, so das es oft auf 
ein Singleplayerspiel hinausläuft, was halt online abläuft, hat aber auch gute Chancen das man doch neue Kontakte kennen lernt mit denen man dann auch wiederum was machen kann.
Ich sehe es also nicht als Nachteil.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Wagga


----------



## Wagga (9. Januar 2013)

Akium schrieb:


> Einsteigerunfreundlich ist die Architektur von WoW mit Sicherheit nicht. Blizzard hat quasi jedes Mittel ausgeschöpft, um Neulingen die Wege zu ebnen. Einsteigerunfreundlich ist maximal die Com, die im Großen und Ganzen schon seit Jahren völlig übersteigerte Anforderungen an Equip und Erfahrung der Mitspieler stellt.


Das ist das Problem du musst Mindestens Ausrüstung Stufe X haben bist du nur minimal drunter wirst du schon nicht mehr genommen, mal ein Auge zudrücken gibts selten, du musst schon gutes Zeugs haben sonst wirst du gar nicht genommen, das ist das Hauptproblem an WoW bezüglich Gruppen. Daran kann aber nicht direkt blizzard etwas.


----------



## Braamséry (9. Januar 2013)

Ich habe zum Release von MoP mal wieder gespielt gehabt und kann deine Meinung zum Teil teilen, zum anderen nicht.

Das Spiel selbst ist so einsteigerfreundlich wie nie zuvor. Einen Anspruch beim Leveln oder Instanzen gibt es kaum mehr. Instanzen Solo machen? Warum nicht? Die Level gefühlt überspringen ist auch möglich, da die EP sehr niedrig sind und die bekommenen EP deutlich gestiegen im Vergleich zu früher. Die Klassen wurden insofern verändert, dass es kein mühseliges Leveln am Anfang mehr ist. Man hat früher die guten Skills mit denen man mehr Schaden macht und so viel leichter vorankommt. Auch das Gold bekommt man hinterhergeworfen. Ein Mount mit Lvl 20, das Nächste mit 40 und fliegen ab 60. Langweilig, aber einfach. Genauso die entfallenen Wege, trotz Mount, zu Instanzen, da man sich die Gruppe nicht suchen muss, sondern sich suchen lässt und teleportiert wird.
Gefällt mir das? Nicht im Geringsten, aber daurm geht es ja gerade nicht.

Man kann für das Spiel selbst also einen extrem gesunkenen Schwierigkeitsgrad ausmachen bis es beim Raiden zu den HMs geht. Davor ist es de facto lächerlich im Vergleich zu früher. Einsteigerunfreundlich ist etwas anderes.

Die Community dagegen ist ein Grauen. Habe ich einen Char neu angefangen und es kam jemand neues in die Gruppe der offensichtlich kein ACC-EQ anhatte und somit nicht unwarscheinlicherweise ein Anfänger ist, wurde der manchmal für alles runtergemacht. Für zu wenig Schaden, zu langsames laufen etc. Einfach alles. Das kam durchschnittlich in jeder dritten Instanz vor in der ein Neuling dabei war.
Instanz- und Raidnanfragen begannen immer mit den Worten Erfahrung, spätestens im zweiten Satz. FÜr Einsteiger ungeeignet. Hat man im /2 gefragt kamen auch mal unrühmliche Antworten. Selten, aber sie kamen.
Hatte man fragen und ich habe sie beantwortet wurde man für manche Antworten fast heilig gesprochen, weil es im /2 oftmals nur geflame für "Noob"-Fragen gab. Was Noob bedeutet ist heute auch verloren gegangen. Ein Anfänger der eine "Noob"-Frage stellt, welch ein Wunder.

Die Community ist in meinen Erfahrungen zu früher um ein vielfaches schlimmer geworden. E-Penis, gennant DMG/DPS/HPS, Erfahrung oder auch Equip sind das Einzige was zu zählen scheint. Auch wenn die Ansprüche geringer ausfallen könnten, will man eben nen Speedrun machen, ist halt so. Die 30min tun auch extrem weh. Solche Spieler sollte man mal auf Classicserver verbannen. Wäre eine Lösung.

Jetzt mal deine Kritiküunkte.
Du siehst keine Spieler, findest EQ zu teuer etc.?
Das Leveln heute geht schneller, dann weniger Leute zu sehen die sich auch noch oft auskennen ist kein Wunder. Die pflügen praktisch durch die Gebiete. Dinge wie Crossrealm verhindern das zwar bis zu einem grad, stellen aber doch nur eine sichtbare Möglichkeit. Mit dem auf Dauer was machen ist doch blöd, ist schließlich nicht auf deinem Server. Du würdest Wow also eher im Single-Player spielen? Tut mir ja leid, aber durch die genannten Punkte bleibt dir anscheinend kaum was übrig. Es bewegt sich alles zu schnell auf Level 90 als dass man vorher sinnvolle Bündnisse schließen kann, so ist das heute halt.

Meine Lösungen (alt bekannt und werden leider nie wahr):
1. Server zusammenschließen. Warum Blizz das nicht macht will ich mal wissen. Weniger Server = weniger Kosten. Ob die rechnen können bezweifle ich schon lange.
2. Aufbauend auf 1. Server mit alten Spielinhalten aktivieren. Generiert sehr warscheinlich neue, höhere Spielerzahlen und die Kosten werden trtzdem nicht steigen.
3. Dadurch könnte jeder den Teil der Community hinter sich lassen den er möchte. Die die die Zeit ab Wotlk kennen und dort nicht hocherfolgreich waren, also sowas wie Ulduar Clear oder Lich King HM, werden in Classic und BC ganz schnell die Klappe halten oder es nicht versuchen.
4. Mehr Banns aussprechen. Wie oft habe ich den 4 Wochen Beleidigungen gelesen und auch mir an den Kopf werfen lassen müssen weil ich anderer Meinung war?
5. Die Serverbezeichnungen wieder ernst nehmen. Ein PvP Server auf dem ich beide Fraktionen haben kann oder ein RP Server auf dem RP den Spielern fremd ist? Super Idee Leute. Früher wurden die RP Bestimmungen z.T. noch wirklich ernst genommen, auch von GMs, aber das bringt scheinbar kein Geld.
Mir würden noch viele Punkte einfallen, ich bin grad allerdings zu faul alle aufzuschreiben, deshalb mach ich hier Schluss.

Zusammenfassend ist WoW für mich eine riesige Enttäuschung geworden. Ich muss mir aber leider auch eingestehen, dass es so vorherzusehen war. Eine Community die durch oermanente Whine-Threads in Foren Recht bekommt, weil sie rumheult wie ein Kleinkind mit dem Satz "Ich will aber" ist aber auch für Blizz peinlich genug. 

MfG


----------



## Hosenschisser (10. Januar 2013)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Man kann für das Spiel selbst also einen extrem gesunkenen Schwierigkeitsgrad ausmachen bis es beim Raiden zu den HMs geht.



Das ist ein Trugschluß, begründet in der immer zunehmenden Erfahrung der Spieler.

Wenn ich z.B. Elegon (nh) sehe, steht dieser Kampf in seiner Komplexität dem Lichkönig, also dem Endboss! von WotLk, in nichts nach. Ganz im Gegenteil haben bei Elegon selbst die Tanks, die bisher immer mit den ruhigsten Job hatten, keine ruhige Minute. Womit wir beim nächsten Thema wären, daß Tanks mitlerweile (MoP) wesentlich mehr zu tun haben, als dann und wann mal abzuspotten oder einen CD zu ziehen.

Ganz objektiv betrachtet, hat mitlerweile fast jeder Furzboss, Mechaniken die zu BC-Zeiten  noch den Endbossen vorbehalten waren.


----------



## Kriegstreiber (10. Januar 2013)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Meine Lösungen (alt bekannt und werden leider nie wahr):
> 1. Server zusammenschließen. Warum Blizz das nicht macht will ich mal wissen. Weniger Server = weniger Kosten. Ob die rechnen können bezweifle ich schon lange.


Das ist recht einfach: "Server zusammenlegen" bedeutet übersetzt "Ich hab nicht genug Spieler, um den jeweiligen Server ausreichend zu füllen". Wenn Blizzard dies zugeben würde, gäbe es einen Riesen-Aufschrei. Nicht nur in der Community, sondern auch bei Investoren oder anderen, für das Unternehmen wichtigen Gruppen / Leuten. 
Die Abo-Zahlen, die immer wieder kursieren, sagen wenig über die Server-Auslastung aus. Es gibt zwar die eine oder andere Möglichkeit, volle und leere Server zu identifizieren, aber das kann Blizzard locker so laufen lassen. Wenn sie aber von sich aus den Schritt gingen, zwei Server zusammenzulegen, würde sich dies als ziemlich geschäftsschädigend insgesamt herausstellen. Hier gilt es, den Schein zu wahren. Ausserdem sind viele Spieler mit ihren Servern nach wie vor als ihre "Heimat" verbunden. Wenn dann zwei zusammengelegt würden, würden sich beide Spieler-Populationen als weniger heimisch fühlen, ja die Spieler, deren Server-Namen verschwindet, würden sich als heimatlos vorkommen und vielleicht in erhöhtem Maße mit dem Spiel aufhören. 
All das wird es Blizzard wohl wert sein, auch niedrig genutzte Server weiter laufen zu lassen






Braamséry schrieb:


> 2. Aufbauend auf 1. Server mit alten Spielinhalten aktivieren. Generiert sehr warscheinlich neue, höhere Spielerzahlen und die Kosten werden trtzdem nicht steigen.
> 3. Dadurch könnte jeder den Teil der Community hinter sich lassen den er möchte. Die die die Zeit ab Wotlk kennen und dort nicht hocherfolgreich waren, also sowas wie Ulduar Clear oder Lich King HM, werden in Classic und BC ganz schnell die Klappe halten oder es nicht versuchen.


Ich glaub nicht, dass dadurch höhere Spielerzahlen zustande kommen. Wenn es Classic-Server gäbe (also mit sämtlichen Voraussetzungen, Talentbäumen, Mechaniken usw. wie zu Classic), würden zwar viele Leute sich dort einen Char erstellen und diese Welt ausprobieren. Aber ich glaube, dass viele davon recht schnell wieder aufhören würden. 
Was viele Classic-Server-Befürworter vergessen: Zu Classic gab es auch eben nur Classic. WoW war so, wie es war. Man spielte es oder ließ es. Wer heute MoP spielt und danach Classic würde immer vergleichen und ich bin mir sehr sicher, dass die meisten, die jetzt Vanilla-Server wollen, dort recht schnell wieder aufhören würden, weil sich vieles, was sie damals selbst erlebt haben, nur noch in ihrer Erinnerung gut anfühlt.
Epische Tagesschlachten im Alteractal? Wievele Spieler der heutigen Zeit würde man dafür noch begeistern können? Ich schätze mal, dass von den 2 x 40 Chars nach einer Stunde nur noch 5 auf jeder Seite vorhanden sind. Die anderen loggen sich wieder auf ihrem MoP-Char ein spielen gemütliche 15 Minuten Silberbruchmine oder so.
Ich fände einen Classic-Server auch interessant. Aber eher im Sinne eines Experiments und weniger, als Feature für WoW insgesamt.


----------



## Derulu (10. Januar 2013)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Meine Lösungen (alt bekannt und werden leider nie wahr):
> 1. Server zusammenschließen. Warum Blizz das nicht macht will ich mal wissen. Weniger Server = weniger Kosten. Ob die rechnen können bezweifle ich schon lange.



Megaserver sind doch gerade in Arbeit (ähnlich zB. denen von TSW, wo alle Spieler im Grunde auf einem Server spielen, der am Start ausgesuchte Server nur noch lediglich ein Lokalisationsserver ist, der bestimmt, welche Sprache der Chat hat und wen man in den Gruppesuchetools sieht bzw. dort, mit wem man in einen Layer geworfen wird)- "X-Realm" ist dazu ein erster Schritt (/Testballon), der auch schon auf alle Rassen-Hauptstädte bis die beiden großen ausgedehnt wurde


----------



## Catagena (10. Januar 2013)

@Braamséry

dem ist eigentlich kaum etwas hinzuzufügen. WoW ist sehr einsteigerfreundlich geworden und damit leider auch sehr langweilig. Ich hab mir Pandaria
gekauft, aufgehört -->> nach 4 Wochen noch mal versucht, weil ich dachte es sei nur eine Anfangsenttäuschung gewesen und nun endgültig das Spiel
ad acta gelegt. Wobei ich zugeben muß, das andere Spiele wie Guildwars 2 z.B. es nicht besser machen - aber die kosten wenigstens keine Monats-
gebühr und sind zumindest nicht schlechter.
Ein Spiel soll mE nicht nur für die "Pro's" konzipiert sein, es soll einem aber auch nicht das Denken abnehmen. Für mich ist der Spaß an dieser Stelle
vorbei, ich kann nur hoffen, das Blizzard es in dem neuen MMORPG wieder etwas anders anpackt ... auch wenn alle Anzeichen dagegen sprechen.


----------



## Derulu (10. Januar 2013)

Catagena schrieb:


> dem ist eigentlich kaum etwas hinzuzufügen. WoW ist sehr einsteigerfreundlich geworden und damit leider auch sehr langweilig.



Das neue Talentsystem ist im Grunde deutlich "flexibler" und "unterscheidlicher" als das alte (bei dem alle nur nach einem Schema Punkte verteilt haben, und bloß kein Maximum zu verschenken).

Und eine Levelkurve wie zu Classic zeiten würde bedeuten, dass Spieler ein Jahr und länger leveln, was sich nur ein Bruchteil antun würde

Das trifft das Ganze schon ganz gut




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keashaa (10. Januar 2013)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Das Spiel selbst ist so einsteigerfreundlich wie nie zuvor. Einen Anspruch beim Leveln oder Instanzen gibt es kaum mehr. Instanzen Solo machen? Warum nicht? Die Level gefühlt überspringen ist auch möglich, da die EP sehr niedrig sind und die bekommenen EP deutlich gestiegen im Vergleich zu früher. Die Klassen wurden insofern verändert, dass es kein mühseliges Leveln am Anfang mehr ist. Man hat früher die guten Skills mit denen man mehr Schaden macht und so viel leichter vorankommt. Auch das Gold bekommt man hinterhergeworfen. Ein Mount mit Lvl 20, das Nächste mit 40 und fliegen ab 60. Langweilig, aber einfach. Genauso die entfallenen Wege, trotz Mount, zu Instanzen, da man sich die Gruppe nicht suchen muss, sondern sich suchen lässt und teleportiert wird.
> Gefällt mir das? Nicht im Geringsten, aber daurm geht es ja gerade nicht.



Ein Spiel soll doch zumeist zum Spaß und zur Entspannung dienen. Wieso ist es also so schlimm, wenn das Leveln einfacher geworden ist? Diejenigen, die ohnehin nur schnell Level 90 erreichen wollen, sind froh darüber, wenn das Leveln nicht allzulange dauert (wo da jetzt Spaß und Entspannung sind, sei dahingestellt) und Gelegenheitsspieler, die in der Woche einen oder zwei Abende mal ein wenig daddeln, wären sich frustriert, wenn sie bei einer Quest zigmal sterben. Einmal ist okay, wenn man noch nicht wußte, was kommt... aber spätestens wenn der Spieler dreimal bei ein- und derselben Quest stirbt, ist er als Gelegenheitsspieler frustiert. Und sowas muss in einem Spiel nicht sein.



Braamséry schrieb:


> Man kann für das Spiel selbst also einen extrem gesunkenen Schwierigkeitsgrad ausmachen bis es beim Raiden zu den HMs geht. Davor ist es de facto lächerlich im Vergleich zu früher. Einsteigerunfreundlich ist etwas anderes.



Die Normalmodi sind mitnichten zu einfach. Leider ist wowprogress derzeit nicht erreichbar, aber ich glaube, die Anzahl der Gilden, die den "Endboss" des aktuellen Raidabschnittes im Normalmodus erledigt haben, ist noch nicht fünfstellig. Wenn wir mal rechnen, dass ein 10-Mann-Raideinen Kader von ~15 Leuten umfasst und eine 25-Mann-Raid einen Kader von ~35 Leuten, wären das bei einem geschätzten Verhältnis von 9:1 (auf 9 10er-Raids kommt ein 25er-Raid) etwa 170.000 Spieler, die T14 im Normalmodus durch haben. Ich sehe die Zahl nicht als zu hoch an.
Edit: wowprogress ist wieder erreichbar und es sind ca. 1000 25-Raids und 7300 10er Raids. Also ca. 116.500 Spieler im Normalmodus.



Braamséry schrieb:


> Die Community dagegen ist ein Grauen. Habe ich einen Char neu angefangen und es kam jemand neues in die Gruppe der offensichtlich kein ACC-EQ anhatte und somit nicht unwarscheinlicherweise ein Anfänger ist, wurde der manchmal für alles runtergemacht. Für zu wenig Schaden, zu langsames laufen etc. Einfach alles. Das kam durchschnittlich in jeder dritten Instanz vor in der ein Neuling dabei war.



Ich weiß nicht, was ihr immer für Instanzgruppen erwischt. Wenn ich einen Charakter levele, werden Leute aus genau einem Grund aus der Gruppe entfernt: keine gruppendienliche Spielweise. Darunter fallen Schadensklasse, die mit Aggro-Buffs spielen (DK mit Blutpräsenz, Paladin mit Zorn), Spieler die generell nur nachlaufen und nichts tun (ein Blitzschlag pro Bosskampf) oder Spieler, die auf alles Bedarf anmelden, was sie sehen (und dabei mindestens ein BoA-Teil tragen). Aber gut, offenbar habe ich einen Sonnenaccount, dass mir niemals solche Dinge passieren wie euch. Oder es liegt an meiner persönlichen Einstellung, dass ich nicht gleich wegen Nichtigkeiten durchdrehe...



Braamséry schrieb:


> Instanz- und Raidnanfragen begannen immer mit den Worten Erfahrung, spätestens im zweiten Satz. FÜr Einsteiger ungeeignet. Hat man im /2 gefragt kamen auch mal unrühmliche Antworten. Selten, aber sie kamen.
> Hatte man fragen und ich habe sie beantwortet wurde man für manche Antworten fast heilig gesprochen, weil es im /2 oftmals nur geflame für "Noob"-Fragen gab. Was Noob bedeutet ist heute auch verloren gegangen. Ein Anfänger der eine "Noob"-Frage stellt, welch ein Wunder.



Jedem steht es, für seine Gruppe die Anforderungen so zu stellen, wie er es für richtig hält. Ob ich die als Spieler sinnvoll empfinde, ist wieder eine andere Sache. Wenn es dich so stört, mach eine Raidgruppe auf mit der Chat-Ansage "Suche nach Mitstreitern für Mogu'shan Gewölbe, Neulinge gerne gesehen, alles wird erklärt". Machst du nicht? Warum denn nicht?
Und ich behaupte mal, sofern jemand seine Frage normal formuliert, bekommt diese Person zu 99,99% eine sinnvolle Antwort. Wer natürlich im Handelschannel fragt "hat ma wer 10 gold für mich???? plz!!!!", der braucht sich nicht wundern, wenn er nicht für voll genommen wird.




Braamséry schrieb:


> Die Community ist in meinen Erfahrungen zu früher um ein vielfaches schlimmer geworden. E-Penis, gennant DMG/DPS/HPS, Erfahrung oder auch Equip sind das Einzige was zu zählen scheint. Auch wenn die Ansprüche geringer ausfallen könnten, will man eben nen Speedrun machen, ist halt so. Die 30min tun auch extrem weh. Solche Spieler sollte man mal auf Classicserver verbannen. Wäre eine Lösung.



Zu BC-Zeiten war es auch nicht anders! "LFM Karazhan Speedrun" war da abends einer der meistgeschriebenen Sätze. Übrigens, wenn man nur Equip braucht, ist das ja noch okay... ich erinnere mich noch gut an BC-Zeiten: "Suchen noch einen DD für Schlabby" - "Ich wäre gerne dabei" - "Ne, keinen Off-Warrior, wir brauchen noch CC". Am schlimmsten war es mit der neuen Instanz zu 2.4, in die kaum jemand ohne drei CC reinwollte. Jepp, da werde ich lieber wegen Eqiup abgelehnt als wegen der Tatsache, kein Mage zu sein.



Braamséry schrieb:


> 1. Server zusammenschließen. Warum Blizz das nicht macht will ich mal wissen. Weniger Server = weniger Kosten. Ob die rechnen können bezweifle ich schon lange.



Eine Milchmädchen-Rechnung, wie sie im Bilderbuch steht. Weniger Server bedeutet eben nicht automatisch weniger Kosten. Wird dir sicher jeder BWL-Student erklären können.



Braamséry schrieb:


> 2. Aufbauend auf 1. Server mit alten Spielinhalten aktivieren. Generiert sehr warscheinlich neue, höhere Spielerzahlen und die Kosten werden trtzdem nicht steigen.



Du würdest also auf einem Server ohne GMs spielen? Die kosten nämlich was und sie wieder für alte Spielversionen zu schulen, kostet auch ne Menge. Die Entwickler, die Bugs für alte Spielversionen beheben, rechnen wir mal nicht mit ein, du würdest doch sicher gerne deine Quests nicht abschließen, weil z.B. ein Abschnitt hängen geblieben ist.
Ach übrigens, welche Spielversion darfs dann sein? BC 2.0, BC 2.1, BC 2.2, BC 2.3, BC 2.4? Wie du siehst, alleine bei BC gibt es fünf Möglichkeiten, den Server aufzusetzen.



Braamséry schrieb:


> 3. Dadurch könnte jeder den Teil der Community hinter sich lassen den er möchte. Die die die Zeit ab Wotlk kennen und dort nicht hocherfolgreich waren, also sowas wie Ulduar Clear oder Lich King HM, werden in Classic und BC ganz schnell die Klappe halten oder es nicht versuchen.



Classic war nicht schwer. Classic war zeitaufwendig und vor allem extrem auf Klassenfähigkeiten ausgelegt. Guck dir mal die Bossmechaniken von Molten Core an. Die sind einfach nur lächerlich. Aber damals ohne Jäger bei Magmadar... keine Chance. Garr ohne ausreichend Hexer (und es gab noch keine Raidmarker)? Oder BC: Magtheridon ohne Hexer? Maulgar ohne Magier? RoS ohne Krieger-Tank?
Jede halbwegs vernünftige Raidgilde aus MoP würde MC in der ersten ID clearen, wenn nicht die Blockmechaniken von Blizzard wären (Ragnaros erst mit ausreichend Ruf beschwörbar usw. usf.).



Braamséry schrieb:


> 4. Mehr Banns aussprechen. Wie oft habe ich den 4 Wochen Beleidigungen gelesen und auch mir an den Kopf werfen lassen müssen weil ich anderer Meinung war?



Völlig subjektive Bewertung ohne argumentative Grundlage.



Braamséry schrieb:


> 5. Die Serverbezeichnungen wieder ernst nehmen. Ein PvP Server auf dem ich beide Fraktionen haben kann oder ein RP Server auf dem RP den Spielern fremd ist? Super Idee Leute. Früher wurden die RP Bestimmungen z.T. noch wirklich ernst genommen, auch von GMs, aber das bringt scheinbar kein Geld.



Entschuldige, wenn ich dich nicht ganz verstehe, aber PvP Server bedeutet doch nur, dass du dort abgesehen von den Startgebieten jederzeit PvP markiert bist. Wo steht in der Serverbezeichnung, dass du keinen Charakter der anderen Fraktion erstellen darfst? Das war einfach eine Festlegung von Seiten Blizzards (die mir relativ egal ist, ich spiele ohnehin nicht auf PvP-Servern). Das grundlegende an einem PvP-Server ist immer noch vorhanden.
Was das RP angeht, hast du bedingt recht, aber Blizzard hat in MoP sehr viel serverseitiges RP eingebaut (warst du schonmal bei der Eröffnungs- oder die Schlussfeier des Wanderfests?). Was die Spieler aus dem RP machen, ist wieder eine andere Frage.



Braamséry schrieb:


> Zusammenfassend ist WoW für mich eine riesige Enttäuschung geworden. Ich muss mir aber leider auch eingestehen, dass es so vorherzusehen war. Eine Community die durch oermanente Whine-Threads in Foren Recht bekommt, weil sie rumheult wie ein Kleinkind mit dem Satz "Ich will aber" ist aber auch für Blizz peinlich genug.



Das kann man so ca. auf jedes MMO ummünzen, überall wird geheult. Dass das Geheule bei WoW sehr umfangreich auftritt, ist halt auch der hohen Spieleranzahl geschuldet.


----------



## Catagena (10. Januar 2013)

Keashaa schrieb:


> Ein Spiel soll doch zumeist zum Spaß und zur Entspannung dienen. Wieso ist es also so schlimm, wenn das Leveln einfacher geworden ist? Diejenigen, die ohnehin nur schnell Level 90 erreichen wollen, sind froh darüber, wenn das Leveln nicht allzulange dauert (wo da jetzt Spaß und Entspannung sind, sei dahingestellt) und Gelegenheitsspieler, die in der Woche einen oder zwei Abende mal ein wenig daddeln, wären sich frustriert, wenn sie bei einer Quest zigmal sterben. Einmal ist okay, wenn man noch nicht wußte, was kommt... aber spätestens wenn der Spieler dreimal bei ein- und derselben Quest stirbt, ist er als Gelegenheitsspieler frustiert. Und sowas muss in einem Spiel nicht sein.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich will mich mal auf diese beiden Aussagen beschränken, weil sie meine Erachtens die Kernpunkte meiner Kritik darstellen. "Was ist so schlimm daran, das das Leveln einfach geworden ist" - ich kann es dir sagen, für mich und bestimmt auch noch andere Spieler war das immer der Kernpunkt eines Spiels .... Der Weg zum Endlevel war mir immer wichtiger als das Endspiel selbst. Hier hat mich dann nur noch das PvP gereizt. Das Leveln ist aber derartig einfach geworden, das sich (zumindest bei Spielern, die nicht absolut neu sind) nur noch gähnende Langeweile ausbreitet. Als ich kurz nach erscheinen von WoW vor zig Jahren meinen ersten Char angefangen habe, mußte man sich immer genau überlegen ob man einen Quest schon schafft, allein schafft oder lieber wartet oder eine Gruppe sucht. Heute rennt man quasi so durch, auch fünf Gegner, die ein oder zwei Stufen über einem sind sind kein Hindernis mehr. Die Level hat man so schnell hinter sich gelassen, das man in der Zeit noch nicht mal den Beruf parallel auf entsprechendem Level halten kann. Spaß und Spiel hat ebenso wie beim Sport oder bei Brettspielen auch immer etwas mit Herausforderung zu tun und ein wie immer auch geartetes Spiel ohne Herausforderung ist nur eines - langweilig. Deshalb ist die scheinbare "Einsteigerfreundlichkeit" eher kontraproduktiv. Ich habe immer einige Twinks am laufen gehabt, aber nun mit MoP war das derartig ermüdend einfach und langweilig, das mir der Spaß abhanden gekommen ist.
Zu den Normalmodi in Instanzen - seit meinem Wiedereinstig zu Anfang des Jahres 2012 hab ich bei gefühlten 100 Ini's nicht einen einzigen Wipe mehr erlebt - auch dann nicht, wenn gar kein Tank dabei war oder die Gruppe aus Anfängern bestand. Wo bitte ist da die Anforderung ? Die ganzen Ini's waren schon mit Cata viel zu einfach (im Normal Modus) und sind nun nur noch lächerlich. 
Ich will dir das Game nicht schlechtreden - es ist nämlich nicht schlecht ... aber wer im Normalbetrieb gern ein paar Anforderungen hat und ein wenig Adrenalinausschüttung braucht für den ist es nicht mehr geeignet. Ich möchte (gerade weil ich Casual bin) nicht auf dieses verzichten, denn fordernde Raids werde ich als Casual nie erreichen können (von der Zeit nicht und von den Gearanforderungen erst recht nicht).


----------



## Derulu (10. Januar 2013)

Catagena schrieb:


> Zu den Normalmodi in Instanzen - seit meinem Wiedereinstig zu Anfang des Jahres 2012 hab ich bei gefühlten 100 Ini's nicht einen einzigen Wipe mehr erlebt - auch dann nicht, wenn gar kein Tank dabei war oder die Gruppe aus Anfängern bestand. Wo bitte ist da die Anforderung ? Die ganzen Ini's waren schon mit Cata viel zu einfach (im Normal Modus) und sind nun nur noch lächerlich.



Es war nicht der Normalmodus der Instanzen gemeint, sondern der der Raids. Einen Normalmodus der (neuen) Instanzen gibt es in MoP nicht mehr (ausser bei den 4en, die unter Level 90 besuchbar sind), es gibt nur noch den HC-Modus (der, aufgrund der vielen Kündigungen zu Catabeginn, die scheinbar mit "zu schwer" begründet wurden, wieder auf WotLk-Ende-Niveau gebracht wurden, dafür aber fast keine Epics mehr droppen [jede Instanz gerade noch 1-2 Teile in der gesamten Lootliste]), für Fans der "Herausforderung" gibt es von jeder Instanz den neuen Modus "Challenge", der mit standartisierter Ausrüstung und auf Zeit läuft (und der in Zukunft möglicherweise auf alle existierenden Instanzen ausgeweitet wird, zumindest hat Blizzard bereits verkündet, dass dies nun technisch möglich sei). Die "alten" Instanzen sind aufgrund der geänderten Ausrüstung (zB. Erbstücke) und Talente einfacher als damals, als sie aktueller Content waren, sie wurden schließlich nicht verändert


----------



## Catagena (10. Januar 2013)

Derulu schrieb:


> Es war nicht der Normalmodus der Instanzen gemeint, sondern der der Raids. Einen Normalmodus der Instanzen gibt es in MoP nicht mehr (ausser bei den 4en, die unter Level 90 besuchbar sind), es gibt nur noch den HC-Modus (der, aufgrund der vielen Kündigungen zu Catabeginn, die scheinbar mit "zu schwer" begründet wurden, wieder auf WotLk-Ende-Niveau gebracht wurden, dafür fast keine Epics mehr droppen [jede Instanz gerade noch 1-2 Teile in der gesamten Lootliste]), für Fans der "Herausforerung" gibt es von jeder Instanz den neuen Modus "Challenge", der mit standartisierter Ausrüstung und auf Zeit läuft


Nun ja ... das ändert aber nichts an dem was ich meine .... die Anforderungen im Spiel beginnen dort interessant zu werden, wo ich als Casual Spieler nie hinkommen werde. Der Rest des Spiels ist total langweilig. Welchen Sinn macht es eigentlich, das Level-Cap zu erhöhen wenn der Weg selbst frei von Herausforderungen ist. Das sieht nach reiner Fleißarbeit und Zeitverbrennung aus und sorgt nur dafür, das Spieler mit mehr Zeit als ein  Casual wieder einen kaum einholbaren Vorsprung haben. Was die Leute in 2-5 Tagen machen, da brauch ich vermutlich mehrere Wochen für und hab am Ende doch nur das, was ich mit 85 auch schon hatte ... Ein paar gar nicht mal so schlechte BG's - das einzige was mir bei WoW noch Spaß gemacht hat.


----------



## Derulu (10. Januar 2013)

Catagena schrieb:


> Nun ja ... das ändert aber nichts an dem was ich meine .... die Anforderungen im Spiel beginnen dort interessant zu werden, wo ich als Casual Spieler nie hinkommen werde. Der Rest des Spiels ist total langweilig. Welchen Sinn macht es eigentlich, das Level-Cap zu erhöhen wenn der Weg selbst frei von Herausforderungen ist. Das sieht nach reiner Fleißarbeit und Zeitverbrennung aus und sorgt nur dafür, das Spieler mit mehr Zeit als ein Casual wieder einen kaum einholbaren Vorsprung haben. Was die Leute in 2-5 Tagen machen, da brauch ich vermutlich mehrere Wochen für und hab am Ende doch nur das, was ich mit 85 auch schon hatte ... Ein paar gar nicht mal so schlechte BG's - das einzige was mir bei WoW noch Spaß gemacht hat.



Der Levelschwierigkeitsgrad zieht in Pandaria deutlich(!) an (mehr als er schon zu Cataclysm anzog), es gibt nur lediglich keine Gruppenquestws mehr (hier wurde Rücksicht auf Nachzügler genommen, damit die nicht einen Maxlevelcaharketer als Hilfe brauchen oder keine Mitspieler finden). Ich hab zB. durch Pandaria 3 Wochen gelevelt, mit dem selben Charakter (Reroll) in der restlichen Welt 2 Wochen. Wenn es dann natürlich nichts anderes mehr für dich gibt, dann ist es logisch, dass es dir nicht gefällt. Inzwischen kann übrigens so ziemlich jeder ALLES sehen, auch das, was einem früher verwehrt bleib, wie zB. Raids - Dank Raidfinder - und ist man da durch, kann man sich am Normalmode versuchen - uns danach am HC Mode - im Grunde ist die "Vielfalt" ans Schwierigkeitsabstufungen sogar deutlich besser geworden - ähnliches bei den Instanzen - dort gibt es den "HC-Mode" zum ausrüsten und den Challenge Mode, wenn man Herausforderungen sucht. Es ist nunmal so, dass die "schweren" HC-Instanzen wie zB. zu Cata-Start scheinbar beim Großteil unerwünscht waren, weswegen schon am Ende wieder ein Schwierigkeitsgrad ins Spiel kam, der dem glich, der zu Ende WotLk Usus war (eben weil der von Blizzard mittels Auswertung der einer Kündigung folgenden Befragung, ausgemachte spieltechnische Hauptgrund für viele der Kündigungen im 2. Quartal nach Catarelease "Instanzschwierigkeit" war)


----------



## Tidra-on (10. Januar 2013)

Derulu schrieb:


> Der Levelschwierigkeitsgrad zieht in Pandaria deutlich(!) an (mehr als er schon zu Cataclysm anzog), es gibt nur lediglich keine Gruppenquestws mehr (hier wurde Rücksicht auf Nachzügler genommen, damit die nicht einen Maxlevelcaharketer als Hilfe brauchen oder keine Mitspieler finden). Ich hab zB. durch Pandaria 3 Wochen gelevelt, mit dem selben Charakter (Reroll) in der restlichen Welt 2 Wochen. Wenn es dann natürlich nichts anderes mehr für dich gibt, dann ist es logisch, dass es dir nicht gefällt. Inzwischen kann übrigens so ziemlich jeder ALLES sehen, auch das, was einem früher verwehrt bleib, wie zB. Raids - Dank Raidfinder - und ist man da durch, kann man sich am Normalmode versuchen - uns danach am HC Mode - im Grunde ist die "Vielfalt" ans Schwierigkeitsabstufungen sogar deutlich besser geworden - ähnliches bei den Instanzen - dort gibt es den "HC-Mode" zum ausrüsten und den Challenge Mode, wenn man Herausforderungen sucht. Es ist nunmal so, dass die "schweren" HC-Instanzen wie zB. zu Cata-Start scheinbar beim Großteil unerwünscht waren, weswegen schon am Ende wieder ein Schwierigkeitsgrad ins Spiel kam, der dem glich, der zu Ende WotLk Usus war (eben weil der von Blizzard mittels Auswertung der einer Kündigung folgenden Befragung, ausgemachte spieltechnische Hauptgrund für viele der Kündigungen im 2. Quartal nach Catarelease "Instanzschwierigkeit" war)



Das ist dann aber nur deine subjektive Meinung...
Für mich war MoP was Questen und Schwierigkeit angeht als Stoffi eher enttäuschend. Deutlich kleinere Questgebiete mit deutlich weniger Quests und von Schwierigkeiten kann man bis auf ganz wenige Ausnahmen nun wirklich nicht sprechen.


----------



## Derulu (10. Januar 2013)

Tidra-on schrieb:


> Für mich war MoP was Questen und Schwierigkeit angeht als Stoffi eher enttäuschend. Deutlich kleinere Questgebiete mit deutlich weniger Quests und von Schwierigkeiten kann man bis auf ganz wenige Ausnahmen nun wirklich nicht sprechen.



Naja...davor war es für mein Empfinden deutlich einfacher (wenn man die nun nicht mehr existierenden Gruppenquests aussen vor lässt) - und wie gesagt...ich habe nach MoP-Release von 1-90 mit meinem kleinen Pandaren gespielt (ohne Erbstücke)


----------



## Tidra-on (10. Januar 2013)

Derulu schrieb:


> Naja...davor war es für mein Empfinden deutlich einfacher (wenn man die nun nicht mehr existierenden Gruppenquests aussen vor lässt) - und wie gesagt...ich habe nach MoP-Release von 1-90 mit meinem kleinen Pandaren gespielt (ohne Erbstücke)



Ich gehe ja auch vom jeweils aktuellen Add on aus. 
Wenn ich Mop aktuell habe brauch ichs nicht mit Classic auf Mop Stand vergleichen. Nicht bei Wow zumindest da mit jedem Add on angepasst wird. 
Vergleiche ich aber Mop Start mit Cata Start, mit Woltk Start....sry...aber von anziehen seh ich das nix

PS: Vielleicht is der Monk auch der falsche Char zum Vergleich. Der DK hat sich bei Start auch nicht als Vergleich gelohnt. Erst nach unc nach mit Nachbesserungen wurde der nach meinem Empfinden auch für alle gleich gut spielbar.


----------



## Derulu (10. Januar 2013)

Tidra-on schrieb:


> Ich gehe ja auch vom jeweils aktuellen Add on aus.



Nur so hat man aber durchgängig immer "Levelklamotten" an und keine epischen Sets und ähnliches^^  (der Itemreset zu BC war sehr hoch, nur die wenigsten hatten Epics an - die Resets zu WotLk und Cata waren auch, vom Itemlevel her, größer als zu MoP - in MoP droppen im ersten Gebiet 386er Klamotten, Epics aus dem Drachenseeleraid waren 397 und höher, Punkteausrüstung hatte 397er I-Level  )

Wirklich vergleichbar wird es so oder so nicht sein - eben weil, wie du anmerkst, immer wieder angepasst und die Levelkurve abgeflacht wird


----------



## Tidra-on (10. Januar 2013)

Derulu schrieb:


> Nur so hat man aber durchgängig immmer "Levelklamotten" an und keine epischen Sets und ähnliches



Naja aber Vergleiche verbieten sich einfach weil eben alle vorangegangenen Addons stark angepasst werden. Seltsamerweise fast nur bei Wow so. (*denk* vielleicht auch ein Geheimnis waruims es immer noch so viele Spielen) 
Bei anderen Spielen "quält" man sich selbst nach Add Ons weiter wie gehabt durch die Levs.


----------



## Kosimolli (15. Januar 2013)

Zumindest für Wiedereinsteiger ist die Levelphase gähnend langweilig, weil völlig ohne Anspruch. Kein Wunder, dass so viele über nen lvlbot die Chars hochbringen.


----------



## Kriegstreiber (15. Januar 2013)

Kosimolli schrieb:


> Zumindest für Wiedereinsteiger ist die Levelphase gähnend langweilig, weil völlig ohne Anspruch. Kein Wunder, dass so viele über nen lvlbot die Chars hochbringen.


Diese "Spieler" kann ich nicht ernst nehmen. Abgesehen davon, dass Bots verboten sind, läuft es jedem Spielgedanken zuwider, dies durch Bots erledigen zu lassen. 
Jeder "Wiedereinsteiger" reaktiviert seinen Account und hat die Chars dort, wo sie waren, als er aufgehört hat. Daher ist ab dort alles auch neu für ihn. 
Wenn man den Account nicht mehr hat oder komplett von vorne anfängt, ist man lang genug raus, dass auch da ein Start bei Level 1 incl. kennen lernen der Welt (oder doch zumindest der Dungeons) immer lohnend ist. Schritt für Schritt verbesserte Ausrüstung, Char wird stärker, gewinnt Fähigkeiten dazu, die man sich erst mal anschauen / ausprobieren muss. 

Es gibt so vieles auch in einer Levelphase zu sehen erleben, dass ich mich ernsthaft frage, was jemand, der am liebsten einen fertigen 90er mit Gear beim einloggen haben möchte, in WoW zu tun gedenkt. 
Die Level-Phase ist nunmal ein wichtiger Bestandteil eines MMOs und so sollte es auch bleiben.


----------



## Smirgul (15. Januar 2013)

Ich finde es sehr befremdlich ein "Spiel" spielen zu lassen damit ich es später dann spielen kann  °_^


----------



## riggedi (16. Januar 2013)

Kriegstreiber schrieb:


> Diese "Spieler" kann ich nicht ernst nehmen. Abgesehen davon, dass Bots verboten sind, läuft es jedem Spielgedanken zuwider, dies durch Bots erledigen zu lassen.
> Jeder "Wiedereinsteiger" reaktiviert seinen Account und hat die Chars dort, wo sie waren, als er aufgehört hat... [...]


Sehe ich absolut genauso. Später sind das dann auch genau die Spieler, die keine Ahnung haben, wie man von A nach B kommt, weil sie sich zuvor kaum in der Welt orientiert haben. Nicht wissen, wo Instanzeingänge sind oder sonst irgendwelche relevanten NPCs stehen.


----------



## Kosimolli (16. Januar 2013)

Hab den alten Acc verkauft, als ich aufgehört hab, deswegen bei 1 angefangen.
Es ist doch auch nicht so, dass man gar nix macht. MoP habe ich beim ersten Char komplett selber gespielt. Cata kannte ich schon, aber die Quests sind dort sehr nett gemacht und habe recht viel selber erledigt. Und neue Fähigkeiten? Char wird stärker? Bis lvl 60 drückt man ohne Acc Gear vielleicht 4 Tasten, wenns hoch kommt. Bot erledigt nur den Langeweilekram, wie Leveln, Angeln auf 600 bringen, Farmen, Dailys machen oder in den Heroes/LFR drückt er die Tasten und ich steuere den Char nur und kuck aufm 2ten Monitor nen Film (bringt dann etwa 100k dps im Schnitt). Die Alts sind für Berufe (Seide für Taschen usw) und den Bauernhof.
Zu 100% selber spiele ich in Gildenraids mit dem Main. Geh ich mit den Twinks vermehrt Random, informiere ich mich auch über Rota/Prio, pass Addons und Tastaturbelegung an und übe ne Stunde oder 2 an der Puppe. Zuviel in WoW ist schlechtes Singleplayer mit miesester Grafik.

Edit: Orte von NPC´s findet man bei WoWHead schön mit Karte und Koordinaten. Inis gehe ich erst ab MoP.


----------



## riggedi (16. Januar 2013)

Kosimolli schrieb:


> Bot erledigt nur den Langeweilekram, wie Leveln, Angeln auf 600 bringen, Farmen, Dailys machen oder in den Heroes/LFR drückt er die Tasten und ich steuere den Char nur und kuck aufm 2ten Monitor nen Film (bringt dann etwa 100k dps im Schnitt). Die Alts sind für Berufe (Seide für Taschen usw) und den Bauernhof.
> Zu 100% selber spiele ich in Gildenraids mit dem Main. Geh ich mit den Twinks vermehrt Random, informiere ich mich auch über Rota/Prio, pass Addons und Tastaturbelegung an und übe ne Stunde oder 2 an der Puppe. Zuviel in WoW ist schlechtes Singleplayer mit miesester Grafik.


Das ist also der Langeweile Kram??? So funktioniert das Spiel aber eben nicht, indem man etwas automatisiert. Was Du aufgezählt hast, sind Bestandteile des Spiels. Und was machst Du bitte 2 Std. an ner Puppe??? Zock den Char mal eigenständig, dann kannste Dir die Zeit an der Puppe sparen. Aber anders gefragt: wieso zockst Du überhaupt dieses Spiel, wenn es für Dich nebenbei auch noch die mieseste Grafik hat?


----------



## Kosimolli (16. Januar 2013)

Na ich zock um mit der Gilde zu raiden, da ist die Grafik sowieso uninteressant. Multiplayer ist das nicht so wichtig. Und an der Puppe üb ich die Rota/Prio und schreib meine eigenen Anzeigen mit Weakauras und stell sie so ein, wie es mir am besten passt und seh zu, dass ich eine gute Tastenbelegung für den Char hinbekomme. Das geht schlecht im Raid ne? Und für mich funktioniert es sehr gut, so wie ich das mache. Leveln ist 72 Stunden lang stupides 1 2 3 Gedrücke, das überlass ich besser dem Comp genauso wie die anderen Bestandteile des Spiels, die ödes Singleplayer sind und das Raiden erleichtern.


----------



## Kriegstreiber (16. Januar 2013)

Du pickst dir also lediglich die Rosinen raus, die dir Spass machen und überläßt den restlichen "Langeweile Kram" einer automatisierten Computer-Funktion (die verboten ist). 

Wenn das alles doch so langweilig ist, warum läßt du es dann überhaupt machen vom Bot? Wenn dich angeln nicht juckt, dann lass es doch.

Und ganz ehrlich: Lieber einen Mitspieler im Raid, der weniger DPS weniger macht, dafür aber bei der Sache ist, als so einen wie dich. 

Es ist eine unglaubliche Respektlosigkeit jedem anderen Mitspieler gegenüber, sich so zu verhalten. 

Egal, ob es um farmen, Berufe leveln oder Tasten drücken im Raid geht. 

Und komm mir nicht mit dem Argument, dass andere das auch machen. Davon wirds kein Stück besser. Du bist für das verantwortlich, was du tust. Niemand sonst. 

Abgesehen davon: Wenn es dir nur darum geht, für dich langweilige, stupide, zeitfressende Dinge in einem MMO zu automatisieren - also einen nicht unerheblichen Bestandteil, der diese Form des Spiels ausmacht - solltest du dich fragen, ob das Spiel für dich das Richtige ist. 

Ich jedenfalls kann sehr gut auf Spieler verzichten, die sich verhalten wie du es beschreibst.


----------



## Kosimolli (16. Januar 2013)

Das kriegst doch gar nicht mit, solang der Char nicht 100% afk gespielt wird. Ich sitz im Büro, der Comp wird per Remote über Smartphone gesteuert und wenn ich von der Arbeit nach Hause komme, sind alle 5 LFR Teile durch, ich hab meine 450 TP und niemandem geschadet. Man braucht bloß an die passende Klasse zu sticken und ab und an wechseln und es gibt noch nichtmal irgendwelches gefaile wie bei Elegon runterfallen. Und die Mitspieler freuen sich, weil mal einer im LFR/LFD ist der kickt, dispellt und gut Schaden macht oder heilt.  Also nimms locker.


----------



## Wolfmania (16. Januar 2013)

is dasn Scherz...? Ach ja, mein Bot ist grad in der Kneipe beim vorglühen, dann übernehme ich Abends wenn die Stimmung besser ist...


----------



## mmm79 (16. Januar 2013)

Firun schrieb:


> kann man schnell beantworten, Ja gibt es  zum Beispiel EvE Online.



Das ist wahr, obwohl ich es für eines der besten MMO's halte.


----------



## Kriegstreiber (16. Januar 2013)

Kosimolli schrieb:


> Das kriegst doch gar nicht mit, solang der Char nicht 100% afk gespielt wird. Ich sitz im Büro, der Comp wird per Remote über Smartphone gesteuert und wenn ich von der Arbeit nach Hause komme, sind alle 5 LFR Teile durch, ich hab meine 450 TP und niemandem geschadet. Man braucht bloß an die passende Klasse zu sticken und ab und an wechseln und es gibt noch nichtmal irgendwelches gefaile wie bei Elegon runterfallen. Und die Mitspieler freuen sich, weil mal einer im LFR/LFD ist der kickt, dispellt und gut Schaden macht oder heilt.  Also nimms locker.


k.a., ob das, was du schreibst, technisch möglich ist. Falls doch... meine Meinung dazu habe ich schon geschrieben.

Noch was dazu: Wenn du übers Smartphone vom Büro aus Deinen WoW-Char so zu steuern in der Lage bist, dass du so situativ zu reagieren in der Lage wärst, um zu kicken, zu dispellen und zu heilen (alles sehr situativ zu nutzende Fähigkeiten) u.a. wg. Kick auf Target, dass ja auch vorher ausgewählt sein muss, Heilung bei dem ankommen zu lassen, der dies auch benötigt usw.... Nein. Eher nicht.

Ich behaupte, dass das, was du beschreibst, so nicht möglich ist. Wenn doch, dann freu dich. Meine Meinung über das, was du da machst, ändert es kein Stück. Es ist schlicht nicht im Sinne eines MMOs.


----------



## Kosimolli (16. Januar 2013)

Lassen wir es ruhn, sonst fast es noch irgendeiner als Werbung auf und das muss nun wirklich nicht sein.


----------



## Rabaz (20. Januar 2013)

Einsteigerunfreundlich ist an dem Spiel erstmal nichts.

Das Problem ist aus meiner Sicht ist der allgegenwärtige Zwang zum Perfektionismus und zur "Professionalität". Falsche Verzauberung, Falscher Skillpunkt (hmm naja^^) oder du hast irgendwo auf einem Wert ein Prozent weniger als die Formelsammler es uns vorschreiben ? = OMG. 

19.01.2013 der status quo ist, dass du vor 2 oder 3 Monaten lvl 90 gewesen sein und seitdem gefarmt und geraidet haben musst, um als Spieler für voll genommen zu werden. Oder wenigstens die Bereitschaft zur Aufholjagd^^. Wenn du sagst "nö pffff scheiße ich drauf" ok du kannst spielen und zahlen ..... aber halt als Abfall. 

Du hast die letzten 10% oder eben nicht, das ist das erste Kriterium nach dem man beurteilt wird, und ja das ist in der Tat einsteigerunfreundlich, aber kein Problem des Spiels sondern eins der Spieler. 

Aber irgendwo ist es ja auch verständlich. Ich glaube ich bin selbst nicht so von dieser "Inflation" befallen aber merke auch die Abstumpfung. Wenn vor ein paar Jahren ein besoffener Zwerg im chat gefragt hat wo er denn reiten lernen kann dann hat man ihn noch eingeladen und dort hin gebracht. Heute bist du schon freundlich wenn du nur knapp antwortest.

Für ein Spiel ist das ganze schon ziemlich alt  mit einer dementsprechend langen Entwicklung, das ist doch ganz klar dass es nicht mehr sooo der Brenner für Neulinge sein kann, auch ganz ohne Vorwürfe in die eine oder andere Richtung. Die sind eh fehl am Platz, es gibt Spiele die noch viel älter sind, und wer soll denn da die Kraft haben, ein Jahrzehnt lang immer wieder Neulinge an die Hand zu nehmen ? 

Die Toleranz sinkt und die Ansprüche steigen. Das ist nicht toll für Einsteiger, aber so ist nun mal unsere Lebenswirklichkeit immer und überall.


----------



## Fedaykin (20. Januar 2013)

Rabaz schrieb:


> 19.01.2013 der status quo ist, dass du vor 2 oder 3 Monaten lvl 90 gewesen sein und seitdem gefarmt und geraidet haben musst, um als Spieler für voll genommen zu werden. Oder wenigstens die Bereitschaft zur Aufholjagd^^. Wenn du sagst "nö pffff scheiße ich drauf" ok du kannst spielen und zahlen ..... aber halt als Abfall.



Immer wieder interessant. Ich frage mich, ob derartige Forenteilnehmer wirklich ein völlig anderes Spiel spielen.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (21. Januar 2013)

Bin ich froh das ich in einer netten Gilde zu sein.
Sie es mal aus der RP Perspektive. Warum sollten Fremde nett zu dir sein?
Genau! Du musst in WoW, wie im echten Leben auch, Kontakte knüpfen und Leute kennenlernen.
Du musst es nur als Aufgabe begreifen, dann macht es wieder Spaß.
Ich mag die Einstellung nicht den Fehler immer bei den anderen Spielern zu suchen. Die Einstellung der Spieler ist über Jahre so gewachsen.
Wenn sie zum schlechten gewachsen ist, dann hauptsächlich wegen der großen Spielerzahl.
Und eben der haben wir es zu verdanken das es WoW in der Form noch gibt.
Erwarte also nichts von Fremden, sondern such dir ne Gilde und rede mit Menschen. Selbst einen Gildenfinder hat das Spiel. Es mangelt also nicht an Tools.




> Einsteigerunfreundlich ist an dem Spiel erstmal nichts.
> Das Problem ist aus meiner Sicht ist der allgegenwärtige Zwang zum Perfektionismus und zur "Professionalität".



Nur wenn man sich darauf einlässt. Nen 16 jährigen Buben mag es vielleicht wurmen wenn er nicht ganz oben mitspielt, 
aber es gibt mit Sicherheit genug Spieler, denen dieser Perfektionismus am Arsch vorbei geht und die trotzdem Spaß am Spiel haben.


----------



## riggedi (21. Januar 2013)

Kosimolli schrieb:


> Das kriegst doch gar nicht mit, solang der Char nicht 100% afk gespielt wird. Ich sitz im Büro, der Comp wird per Remote über Smartphone gesteuert und wenn ich von der Arbeit nach Hause komme, sind alle 5 LFR Teile durch, ich hab meine 450 TP und niemandem geschadet. Man braucht bloß an die passende Klasse zu sticken und ab und an wechseln und es gibt noch nichtmal irgendwelches gefaile wie bei Elegon runterfallen. Und die Mitspieler freuen sich, weil mal einer im LFR/LFD ist der kickt, dispellt und gut Schaden macht oder heilt.  Also nimms locker.


Kannst Du auch Brennstäbe in einem AKW hoch- und runterfahren? Sollte dann doch auch eig. kein Problem für Dich darstellen, oder?


----------



## Merela (21. Januar 2013)

Was das Durchsetzen von Regeln auf einem RP-Server angeht, so ist das immer ein Balance-Akt, zumal zu beachten ist, dass Regions- oder Gruppen-Chat immer OOC ist, also nicht RP-Konventionen entsprechen muss. Schließlich geht man üblicherweise auch nicht IC in Instanzen. Charakternamen sind ebenfalls nicht so leicht bewertbar wie es vielleicht scheinen mag, zum einen kann ein nach erstem Überlegen schöner Fantasy-Name eine Ähnlichkeit zu unschönen Begriffen haben, die man zuerst nicht gemerkt hat, zum anderen kann ein scheinbar lächerlicher nicht RP-konformer Name durchaus eine Geschichte im Rollenspiel dieses Charakters haben. Ein entflohener Sklave oder gesuchter Sträfling muss z.B. nicht immer einen schönen Namen haben. Aber natürlich muss niemand auf einem RP-Server einen Charakter namens "UltrakillerXXX oder "UberRoxxer" haben. Und RL-rassistische Witze haben auf keinem Server etwas verloren, egal ob RP-Server oder nicht.

Was Einsteiger-Freundlichkeit angeht, denke ich, dass hier das Alter des Spiels doch seinen Teil dazu tut, es Einsteigern nicht gerade leichter zu machen. Immerhin lebt WoW vor allem von Spielern, die schon lange hier sind und nicht so sehr von Neueinsteigern. Denn für Neueeinsteiger gibts in der Welt der MMOs mehr als genug Alternativen, während Leute mit jahrelange hochgespielten Charakteren diese nicht einfach aufgeben werden.


----------

